# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2013 às 00:05)

Inicio o novo mês com *12,9ºC.*
Vento fraco (vai dando sinais de enfraquecimento)
Céu estrelado


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2013 às 00:12)

Boas

Sigo ainda com 8,8ºC... teima em não descer


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 01:04)

Despeço-me com 12,8ºC e 85% de humidade. Os próximos dias já deverão ser mais quentes.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Nov 2013 às 08:34)

Bom dia,
Lisboa com 12º, sem vento, céu azul e algumas nuvens tipo farrapinhos brancos. Assim:


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2013 às 13:07)

A mínima por cá foi de 10,7ºC

O dia segue muito agradável até algo quente! Já esteve 21,7ºc agora estão 20,9ºC


----------



## nelson972 (1 Nov 2013 às 14:29)

Céu encoberto, 18º e de vez em quando uma chuva miudinha que mesmo sem molhar, nota-se no vidro (e na cara  )


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2013 às 14:42)

Boas tardes

A temperatura minima não foi nada de especial, *12,5ºC*.
Neste momento, sigo com *19,2ºC* , céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Muita nebulosidade a *NE*.
___

Ontem, repetiu-se a formação de geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, como é possível observar na minha assinatura, este Outono/Inverno vou fazer a contagem do numero dias, sempre segundo os relatos dos meus familiares, acredito que passe os 30 dias, logo veremos como vai se o inverno.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Nov 2013 às 17:38)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *17,4ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Já esteve a chuviscar, mas nem molhou o chão.

Máxima: *18,2ºC*
Mínima: *8,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 18:04)

Bom lusco-fusco.

Dia de céu em geral muito nublado, por Altocumulus e Cumulus, com mínima de *12,6ºC* e máxima de *19,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,8ºC e 84% de humidade. O vento sopra fraco e a pressão encontra-se nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2013 às 18:28)

Boas

Máxima de 21,7ºC e mínima de 10,7ºC

Rajada máxima 18km/h

Agora sigo com 17,6ºC, 80%Hr, 1023,0hpa e vento muito fraco


----------



## newlazer (1 Nov 2013 às 18:33)

boas

t,max : 22,2ºc

t,act : 17ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2013 às 18:39)

Boas noites

Dia mais ameno.

Dados de hoje: *12,5ºC* / *19,4ºC*

Neste momento, céu limpo e *15,3ºC*.
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## newlazer (1 Nov 2013 às 20:55)

t,act : 15,1ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2013 às 22:04)

Lá se foi o frio, agora quando voltará ? 

16,3ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 22:04)

Sigo com 15,1ºC e 86% de humidade.

1024 hPa de pressão e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2013 às 10:52)

Boas

A temperatura minima (*12,5ºC*) registou-se ao inicio da madrugada, antes da entrada da nebulosidade.
Neste momento, sigo com *17,9ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante sul.


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2013 às 11:48)

Ora muito bons dias, apesar dos meus muitos dias ausente por alguns problemas familiares infelizmente, assisti com grande perplexidade ao que posso chamar " violento díluvio" em dias consecutivos nas passadas 2 semanas. Tenho mesmo de dizer que desde que me conheço como pessoa arrisco-me a dizer que nunca vira tanta quantidade chuva a cair aqui na minha cidade de Almada. Foi impressionante ver principalmente se a memória não me falha na madrugada do dia 23 para 24 a chuva intensa sem parar no período das 23h até sensivelmente ás 3h da madrugada. Eram bem vísiveis imensas cheias pela cidade e até o Parque da Paz para além do bonito lago artificial que tem, com a chuva que caiu nessa noite criou um lago "gigantesco" quase literalmente a galgar para a via rápida mas que a protecção civil lá controlou a situação.
Foram portanto dias apesar de muito animação para um amante da meterologia mas ao mesmo tempo duros para quem sofreu os habituais estragos.
Um muito obrigado aos meus colegas deste Fórum por partilharem fotos do evento principalmente da minha zona, algo que eu infelizmente não consegui fazer.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2013 às 11:59)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora céu muito nublado mas que não vai passar disso a temperatura é de 18,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2013 às 13:20)

T.actual: *19,0ºC*

O sol vai espreitando.
Peninha no horizonte.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2013 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *12,7ºC*, ao início da madrugada, e actuais 19,4ºC, com 75% de humidade.

Vento fraco de SE (125º) e 1021 hPa de pressão.

Bastantes Cumulus no céu.


----------



## Iuri (2 Nov 2013 às 15:25)

Estoril


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2013 às 17:28)

aproxima se chuva na zona de leiria


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2013 às 17:42)

Boa foto da Praia da Poça, está cheia de areia, por enquanto.
____

Dados de hoje: *12,5ºC* / *19,4ºC*

T.actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## nelson972 (2 Nov 2013 às 20:11)

Começou a chover há uns minutos, com alguma intensidade - estou na sala a ver tv  e o barulho da chuva  sobrepôs-se


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2013 às 00:02)

T.actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (3 Nov 2013 às 15:12)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 20.6 ºC
Temp Mini: 14.4ºC
Rajada Maxima: 24.1 km/h 


Temp actual 19.5ºC 15:00

Pressão: 1017.2Hpa 15:00
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 15:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC 15:00
Humidade Relativa:64% 15:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 15:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2013 às 21:25)

Boas
T.actual: *14,9ºC*
___

Dia bastante ameno na *Golegã*,o sol estava forte.
A máxima rondou os *21ºC*.
Fica um registo:


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2013 às 22:27)

Extremos de hoje: 14,5ºC (afinal chegou aos *13,8ºC*) / *19,4ºC*. Dia ameno.

Por agora, 15,1ºC e muitas nuvens no céu. 70% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2013 às 00:35)

T.actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2013 às 01:33)

Arrefece bem, 13,5ºC de momento e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2013 às 11:14)

Boas

T.minima: *14,1ºC*
T.actual: *18,2ºC*
____

Ja tenho saudades de assistir a uma geada deste calibre, Dezembro 2012. 
Até dava para fazer umas bolas de gelo. 
Vamos lá ver como será o Inverno.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2013 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima de 14,8ºC

Agora estão 20,0ºC, 70%Hr, 1022,3hpa e céu nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## nelson972 (4 Nov 2013 às 14:18)

Por aqui chove miudinho desde cerca das 11:00 .
Lá se foi a apanha da azeitona 
Sigo com 15,8º vento fraco de NO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2013 às 14:23)

Temperatura de 20,0 ºC.

Vento moderado de Oeste.

Céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2013 às 16:09)

Já chove fraco na serra.
Por aqui, algumas pingas e vento forte.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2013 às 19:56)

Boas

Mínima de 14,8ºc
Máxima de 20,3ºC

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Chuviscou ao fim da tarde mas mal se sentia 

Temperatura agora 17,7ºC, 87%Hr, 1023,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2013 às 20:03)

Tempo da treta...*17,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2013 às 20:52)

Está uma noite bem amena 17,6ºC, 89%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2013 às 22:15)

Temperatura em vez de descer está a subir! estão agora 17,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2013 às 09:13)

Bom dia

T.minima: *15,8ºC* ( deverá ser batida)
T.actual: *17,7ºC*

Choveu (fraco) durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2013 às 09:40)

Boas

Mínima de Verão 16,9ºC  pode ser batida ou não se este capacete de nuvens não sair de cima nada feito!

Agora estão 18,1ºC, 87%Hr o vento é fraco e a pressão está nos 1025,4hpa céu encoberto só para enganar que chuva nem ve-la!!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2013 às 13:02)

Sigo com chuviscos e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2013 às 13:29)

Aqui a palha continua em força a temperatura está amena 20,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2013 às 14:09)

Continuam os chuviscos, o vento sopra fraco.
T.actual: *18,0ºC*


----------



## cactus (5 Nov 2013 às 16:40)

miguel disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Agora estão 18,1ºC, 87%Hr o vento é fraco e a pressão está nos 1025,4hpa céu encoberto só para enganar que chuva nem ve-la!!



Chuviscou a noite toda e grande parte da manhã


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2013 às 16:43)

cactus disse:


> Chuviscou a noite toda e grande parte da manhã



De madrugada!!? deu 0,2mm nem conta :P de manha não dei por nada pelo menos aqui não chuviscou!


----------



## Thomar (5 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

cactus disse:


> Chuviscou a noite toda e grande parte da manhã



Aqui por Cabanas, só "chuviscou" ou molhou ligeiramente o chão de madrugada e á coisa de uma hora atrás. 
Continua o tempo sem interesse, vento fraco ou nulo, céu nublado e temperatura actual de 17,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2013 às 19:36)

Boas noites

Como previsto, o céu vai limpando um pouco, a minima(15,6ºC) será batida.
T.actual: *16,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2013 às 23:58)

A noite segue amena 17,2ºC 

Máxima do dia 20,7ºC  e mínima de 16,9ºC 

0,2mm uma fartura


----------



## cactus (6 Nov 2013 às 00:09)

miguel disse:


> De madrugada!!? deu 0,2mm nem conta :P de manha não dei por nada pelo menos aqui não chuviscou!



Mas eu dei pois , por volta das 6 H , hora a que saí de casa chuviscava e bem !


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 00:27)

T.actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 11:41)

Boas

T.minima: *13,8ºC*
T.actual:  *18,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2013 às 12:26)

cactus disse:


> Mas eu dei pois , por volta das 6 H , hora a que saí de casa chuviscava e bem !



Sim de manha bem cedo estava o chão molhado mas foi só ai que chuviscou depois não dei mais conta!

Mínima desta madrugada 16,4ºC

Continua o céu encoberto a temperatura é de 19,1ºC e 64% de humidade


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2013 às 17:55)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Tmax: 18,9ºC

Tmin: 15ºC

Tempo da Europa central que já não se vê um raio de luz desde o fim-de-semana.

Pelo lado positivo, a lenha continua na garagem. 

Este mês já acumulou 13,7mm de precipitação.


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2013 às 18:53)

Boas

Máxima de 20,2ºC

Agora estão 17,7ºC, 73%Hr, 1021,9hpa e vento fraco continua o céu encoberto


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2013 às 19:00)

Lousano disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia de céu encoberto e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Na Europa central está sem sol mas com uns 10ºC a menos que cá heheh


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 19:20)

Boa noite

Mais um dia pouco interessante.

Dados de hoje: *13,8ºC* / *19,0ºC*
____

Temperatura actual: *16,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2013 às 22:53)

Extremos de hoje:

14,2ºC / 18,4ºC, nada de especial, de momento 16,4ºC e vento nulo, pena o tecto de nuvens .


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 23:46)

T.actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2013 às 12:45)

Boa tarde

Continua o tempo cinzento.

T.minima:*13,0ºC*
T.actual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2013 às 12:57)

Boas

Mínima de 15,6ºC

O dia segue com o céu encoberto esta palha não a meio de levantar 

18,7ºC, 85%Hr, 1021,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2013 às 13:33)

Não chove, não faz Sol, não faz frio, nem calor: definição dos últimos dias.

---

18,5ºC e 68% actuais, depois de mínima de *14,4ºC*.

1021 hPa de pressão e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Nov 2013 às 16:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Não chove, não faz Sol, não faz frio, nem calor...



Sim, é verdade. No Chiado às 14h30m estava um tédio assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2013 às 19:25)

Boa noite

Dados de hoje: *13,0ºC* / *19,3ºC*

T.actual: *17,8ºC*

Este vento Sul é tramado.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2013 às 19:29)

Boas

Máxima de 20,7ºC
Mínima de 15,6ºC

Rajada máxima 26km/h

Agora estão 18,2ºC, 77%Hr, 1021,9hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## newlazeradg (7 Nov 2013 às 19:34)

boas

t,max : 21ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2013 às 19:53)

Começou a chuviscar.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2013 às 22:26)

Já borrifou por aqui, mas nada acumulou. Foi um dia porreiro, pena é o calor que está, máxima de 18,5ºC.

De momento 16,8ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Nov 2013 às 07:23)

Bom dia 

Desde as 7.00h que chove fraco/moderado. Agora parece ter parado.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2013 às 10:20)

Boas

Mínima de 16,3ºC deve ir ser batida antes das 00h

Inicio da manha com alguma chuva acumulou 2,2mm e agora já espreita o sol a partir de agora é preciso esperar quase 15 dias para ver chuva enfim que Novembro miserável quente e seco!!

17,5ºC, 86%Hr, 1022,9hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima foi 39km/h até agora


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2013 às 11:18)

Boas, por aqui a mínima foi de 16,3ºC e o acumulado de precipitação foi de 3,6mm ao início da manha.

Agora sigo com 18,4ºC e bastante sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2013 às 12:20)

Boas

A frente deixou *3,5 mm*.

T.minima: *15,1* ( Será batida)
T.actual: *17,2ºC*

Muito sol e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2013 às 13:32)

Não contava com chuva, 1,6 mm foi o que rendeu a manhã.

Mínima de 15,4ºC, de momento 17,6ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2013 às 15:45)

Boas

T.maxima: *18,2ºC*
T.actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2013 às 18:25)

T.actual/T.minima: *14,2ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (8 Nov 2013 às 18:55)

boas

t,max : 20,8ºc

t,act : 14,5ºc


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2013 às 19:05)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *18,0ºC*.

Finalmente uma descida mais acentuada. Actual e mínima, de 14,4ºC.

75% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2013 às 19:06)

Boas

Máxima de 20,2ºC

Agora sigo com a mínima que vai sendo feita até as 00h

Temperatura atual 16,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2013 às 20:40)

T.actual: *12,8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2013 às 21:16)

Boa noite

Sigo com *10,1ºC*, mínima até ao momento, céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Máxima: *16,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2013 às 22:16)

Aqui vai descendo muito lentamente 14,9ºC com 80% de humidade a pressão já vai nos 1026,4hpa e no Domingo vai superar os 1030hpa


----------



## newlazeradg (8 Nov 2013 às 22:53)

t,act : 13,3ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2013 às 23:12)

Já esteve nos 13,7ºC, agora 13,9ºC, agora será o ventinho de NE que irá ditar a descida, pois ele não irá parar.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2013 às 23:17)

T.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 01:19)

Dados de ontem: *11,9ºC* /  *18,2ºC*
____

T.actual: *11,7ºC*
Temperatura nocturna mais decente,finalmente!


----------



## newlazeradg (9 Nov 2013 às 01:32)

t,act : 12ºc

amanha e domingo vou estar em nelas ( viseu )
vou seguir desde lá


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 02:51)

*10,3ºc*


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2013 às 11:37)

Boas

Mínima de 12,2ºC nada de especial por tanto!

Agora estão 18,0ºC, 62%Hr, 1029,8hpa e vento fraco e siga o verão de S. Martinho (seca)


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima fresca, registei *9,2ºC*.
T.actual: *16,4ºC*


A estação de Barreira de Água(Fátima) registou uma boa inversão, a temperatura caiu aos *2,0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2013 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9,7ºC*, ligeiramente abaixo do que esperava.

Por agora sigo com 17,2ºC e 51% de humidade. Vento fraco a moderado, e destaque para a pressão, nos 1028 hPa.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus, Cirrus e Cirrostratus.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 13:41)

A temperatura ja andou nos *17,6ºC*, entretanto o vento começou a soprar com mais intensidade e temperatura caiu para os actuais *16,9ºC*, está fresco, e ainda bem.

Cenário actual:


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2013 às 13:52)

Aqui sigo com 19,0ºC a ver se não chega aos 20 mais uma vez


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 17:19)

Dados de hoje: *9,2ºC* / *17,6ºC*
Segunda minima mais fresca deste Outono.

T.actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2013 às 17:36)

Máxima de *17,7ºC*.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 15,8ºC, com 72% de humidade, e vento fraco.

1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Nov 2013 às 19:32)

Boa noite

Por aqui está a chuviscar, chuva molha tolos. 
Temperatura actual: *13,7ºC*

Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Mínima: *5,4ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (9 Nov 2013 às 21:27)

boas

seguimento desde nelas ( viseu )

t,max : 12,7ºc

t,act : 7,9ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2013 às 23:31)

Boas 

Nebulosidade a entrar, temperatura a subir.
T.actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (10 Nov 2013 às 00:22)

t,act : 7,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2013 às 00:42)

newlazeradg disse:


> t,act : 7,1ºc



Boas newlazeradg,

Estás a reportar dados a partir de Nelas,Viseu, certo?
O local correcto dos posts não é este mas sim Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro.
Aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...centro-novembro-2013-a-7347-7.html#post398641


----------



## newlazeradg (10 Nov 2013 às 01:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas newlazeradg,
> 
> Estás a reportar dados a partir de Nelas,Viseu, certo?
> O local correcto dos posts não é este mas sim Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro.
> Aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...centro-novembro-2013-a-7347-7.html#post398641



ok. sem problemas


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2013 às 12:10)

Boas

T.minima: *13,8ºC*
T.actual: *18,4ºC*

Dia solarengo.
Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2013 às 12:54)

Boas

Mínima de 12,8ºC

Agora muito sol e 19,3ºC e pressão de 1030,1hpa


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2013 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.

Pseudo-mínima de *13,9ºC*, visto que quase certamente será batida antes das 00h.

Por agora, a tarde segue agradável, com 17,2ºC, após máxima de *18,8ºC*.

66% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão, embora já tenha atingido os *1031 hPa*!

Céu encoberto, maioritariamente por Cirrostratus.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2013 às 20:35)

Boa noite

T.maxima: *19,4ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com *14,8ºC* , céu limpo e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *NE*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2013 às 00:11)

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *13,8ºC */ *19,4ºc*

T.actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (11 Nov 2013 às 00:36)

Boas, sigo com 11,6ºC e vento nulo desde as 22h45.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2013 às 00:38)

13,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2013 às 13:06)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *12,8ºC*
T.actual: *18,1ºC*

Muito sol e vento moderado.
____

A estação da Praia da Rainha registou uma minima inferior a 4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2013 às 15:34)

Boa tarde.

Mínima alta, de *12,9ºC*, e actuais 18,6ºC. Máxima até ao momento de *18,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 53% e vento fraco a moderado de NE (45º). 1024 hPa de pressão, com céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (11 Nov 2013 às 18:03)

Boas, mínima de 6,8ºC e máxima de 20,6ºC.

De momento sigo com 17,1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2013 às 20:09)

Boa noite

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *12,8ºC* / *18,3ºC*

Neste momento, *14,5ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Com esta ventania toda a temperatura pouco irá descer.


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2013 às 20:10)

Geiras disse:


> Boas, mínima de 6,8ºC e máxima de 20,6ºC.
> 
> De momento sigo com 17,1ºC e vento muito fraco.



Oh, *Geiras*, que mania é essa de teres temperaturas mais baixas aí do que aqui ...

Por aqui estão 13,8ºC e tu aí tens 12,8ºC  

A mínima hoje por aqui foi de 10ºC e a máxima de 21,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2013 às 20:13)

Boas

Mínima: *12,7ºC*
Máxima: *21,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *37km/h*

Agora sigo com 16,2ºC, 70%Hr, 1024,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Sanxito (11 Nov 2013 às 20:31)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui obtive uma mínima de 13.4ºc enquanto a máxima atingiu os 20.9ºc pelas 16 horas. Agora sigo com 16.1ºc sem vento.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2013 às 20:52)

Thomar disse:


> Oh, *Geiras*, que mania é essa de teres temperaturas mais baixas aí do que aqui ...
> 
> Por aqui estão 13,8ºC e tu aí tens 12,8ºC
> 
> A mínima hoje por aqui foi de 10ºC e a máxima de 21,3ºC.



A descida acentuada da temperatura está quase a estabilizar 
(normalmente por volta das 21h/22h aqui por Cabanas),
 agora 13,3ºC, e por Quinta do Conde, já 11,6ºC!

_P.S: Vou ver se tenho tempo ainda esta semana para explicar/demonstrar o porquê de algumas inversões térmicas aqui na zona._


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2013 às 21:57)

Thomar disse:


> A descida acentuada da temperatura está quase a estabilizar
> (normalmente por volta das 21h/22h aqui por Cabanas),
> agora 13,3ºC, e por Quinta do Conde, já 11,6ºC!
> 
> _P.S: Vou ver se tenho tempo ainda esta semana para explicar/demonstrar o porquê de algumas inversões térmicas aqui na zona._



Por agora, alguns valores registados nas estações meteorologicas amadoras na margem sul:

+12,5ºC por Moita.
+14,3ºC por Corroios.
+10,4ºC por Quinta do Conde.
+11,4ºC por Cabanas.
+10,5ºC por Azeitão
+13,6ºC por Sesimbra, Valbom.
+15,5ºC por Setúbal, Varzea.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2013 às 22:27)

*14,9ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2013 às 01:36)

Thomar disse:


> Oh, *Geiras*, que mania é essa de teres temperaturas mais baixas aí do que aqui ...
> 
> Por aqui estão 13,8ºC e tu aí tens 12,8ºC
> 
> A mínima hoje por aqui foi de 10ºC e a máxima de 21,3ºC.



É assim... tive uma mínima de 6,8ºC e neste momento vou já com 8,2ºC...
Dentro de algumas horas, ainda antes de amanhecer, devo-me deslocar a um parque aqui na Qta. do Conde, que esta muito mais baixo que a vila, para medir a inversão... acredito que os registos sejam bastante interessantes, sobretudo lá para Fevereiro 

É do interesse do *jonas87* ehehehe


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Nov 2013 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Manhã simpática aqui no Marquês com céu azul, nuvens brancas a passear ao sabor do vento e 15º


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2013 às 10:18)

Boas

Mínima mais uma vez nada de especial 12,3ºC

Agora sigo com 17,4ºC, 66%Hr, 1024,0hpa e vento fraco

Vai ser mais uma máxima elevada acima dos 20ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2013 às 12:31)

Boas

A temperatura minima foi alta, o vento moderado e constante ao longo da madrugada assim o ditou.

T.minima: *13,5ºC*
T.actual: *18,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2013 às 12:42)

Mais um dia de calor por aqui estão já 21,0ºC este Novembro bate todos os recordes em dias com mais de 20,0ºC já são 10 dias até agora!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2013 às 13:42)

Um belo dia de primavera, 20,3ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2013 às 16:54)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *13,5ºC* / *19,4ºC*

T.actual: *15,9ºC*
Vendo moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2013 às 17:02)

Boa tarde.

Dia deveras agradável, com máxima de *20,0ºC*. Actuais 17,2ºC, 66% de humidade, vento fraco e céu limpo.

---

Esta manhã fui explorar a região do vale relativo à Ribeira da Cabrela, perto de Montelavar (Casais da Cabrela, Armés, Alcolombal, Fervença). Local interessante, com declive máximo de cerca de 150 m (lado Oeste), mas que em média deverá rondar os 80 m. Ainda que o seu eixo esteja direccionado sobre faixa N-NNE/S-SSO, apresenta um local bem isolado aos ventos do quadrante Norte no extremo Sul (visível à direita, na foto). Como fica bastante perto da minha localização, terei gosto em visitá-lo nas interessantes noites de inversão.




(clicar para ampliar)


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2013 às 17:36)

Belo dia de Primavera ainda andei de manga curta esta tarde em pleno Novembro 

Máxima de *23,0ºC*
Mínima de *12,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *32km/h*

Agora sigo com 19,4ºC, 69%Hr, 1020,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## newlazeradg (12 Nov 2013 às 18:34)

boas

de volta ( alto dos gaios )

t,max : 22,2ºc

t,act : 15,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2013 às 18:43)

Boa foto Gilmet, por acaso conheço razoavelmente bem esse vale, de facto aparenta ter boas condições para ocorrência de inversões, na minha opinião, os pontos fortes desse vale em termos de inversão, são a inclinação das vertentes,forma do vale,tipo de vegetação presente nas encostas e a densa rede hidrográfica. Uma zona em que teoricamente a inversão poderá ser mais intensa, fica ali naquela área à esquerda da foto, onde essa linha de água conflui com o rio lizandro, já naquele vale de maior expressão, vale dos Cheleiros.
________

T.actual: *14,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2013 às 19:12)

Geiras disse:


> É assim... tive uma mínima de 6,8ºC e neste momento vou já com 8,2ºC...
> Dentro de algumas horas, ainda antes de amanhecer, devo-me deslocar a um parque aqui na Qta. do Conde, que esta muito mais baixo que a vila, para medir a inversão... acredito que os registos sejam bastante interessantes, sobretudo lá para Fevereiro
> 
> É do interesse do *jonas87* ehehehe



Boas

Não cheguei a deslocar-me ao parque tal como me tinha anteriormente auto-proposto, uma vez que a temperatura mínima foi mais alta do que pensava, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de 6,5ºC. 
Talvez a próxima madrugada valha a pena


----------



## Lousano (12 Nov 2013 às 19:48)

Boa noite.

Dia de muito sol e quentinho.

Tmax: 22,7ºC

Tmin: 8,5ºC

Tactual: 13,9ºC

As temperaturas mínimas continuam muito elevadas e tem sido norma este Outono.

Pelo lado positivo a lenha mantém-se na garagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2013 às 21:40)

Boa noite

Grande vendaval que para aqui vai, rajadas na ordem dos *60/70 km/h*.
T.actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2013 às 23:40)

Aqui nada de vento ainda assim não a maior de fazer frio!! estão 14,7ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2013 às 23:55)

Boa noite

Sigo com *8,3ºC*, céu limpo, neblina e vento fraco. 

Máxima: *19,9ºC*
Mínima: *5,9ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (12 Nov 2013 às 23:56)

t,act : 14,8ºc

rajadas de 70km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2013 às 00:20)

Reina a ventania.
T.actual: *14,5ºC*
Minimas decentes só lá para Sexta-feira.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2013 às 08:41)

Bom dia.

Madrugada amena, com mínima de *12,3ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 14,2ºC e 79% de humidade. 1021 hPa de pressão e vento fraco do quadrante Este.

Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2013 às 11:08)

Boas

T.minima: *12,2ºC*
T.actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2013 às 11:20)

Dia ensolarado, com algum vento fresco.

---

Faz 2 anos que tivemos, aqui pelo litoral, um dia espectacular:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2013 às 12:35)

Final de manha bastante ameno, *19,9ºC*.
Não acredito  que a temperatura suba muito mais.

Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2013 às 13:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> ---
> 
> Faz 2 anos que tivemos, aqui pelo litoral, um dia espectacular:



Faz 2 anos então que tive mais um dia de fiasco 

Bem voltando ao dia de hoje está mais um dia de Primavera sigo com 21,1ºC, 61%Hr,1020,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2013 às 13:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Faz 2 anos que tivemos, aqui pelo litoral, um dia espectacular:
> [/IMG]



Na altura morava na fronteira entre o concelho de Cascais e Oeiras, com janela virada a Oeste, a escassos km's de onde essa linha esteve estacionária.
Foi dos espectáculos de trovoada mais brutais que assisti, de manhã até à noite, non-stop quase!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2013 às 14:39)

Início de tarde bastante agradável. *20,3ºC* actuais e 54% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1020 hPa e vento fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2013 às 15:23)

Na rua nota-se um ar morno. 
T.actual: *20,6ºC*

*Torres Vedras* segue com uma temperatura elevada,* 25,0ºC*.


----------



## newlazeradg (13 Nov 2013 às 18:30)

boas

t,max : 23,4ºc

t,act : 17,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

Boas tardes

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *12,2ºC* / *20,6ºC*

T.actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2013 às 21:50)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *10,2ºC
*
Máxima: *20,7ºC*
Mínima: *6,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2013 às 23:15)

Boas

Mais um dia de Primavera máxima de *22,4ºC*

Agora estão uns amenos 16,7ºC

Venha de lá o frio mas a seca vai se instalando de novo


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2013 às 23:49)

Noite bastante quente, dada a altura do ano em que estamos.

Sigo com 16,7ºC e 52% de humidade, com vento moderado e constante do quadrante Este.


Deixo um breve apanhado (23:47):

Cacém: 17,3ºC
Queluz: 18,1ºC
*Cais do Sodré:* *19,2ºC* ! 

É Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

Por aqui também paira algum calor, *16,5ºC*.

Já a estacão amadora de Barreira de Água(Fátima) regista uns frios *6,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2013 às 10:56)

Boas

T.minima: *13,7ºC *( deverá ser batida)
T.actual: *17,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado. 

Às 8:00 a estação de Colares registava *4,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2013 às 13:50)

Boas

Mínima de 12,9ºC

Agora céu limpo 20,0ºC, 45%Hr, 1025,2hpa e vento fraco

Outro dia quente!!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2013 às 14:03)

T.actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2013 às 17:25)

Boas

Máxima de *20,7ºC*
Mínima de 12,9ºC será batida!!? duvido mas pode ser que sim!

Temperatura agora 18,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2013 às 17:53)

Boas

T.maxima: *19,4ºC*
_____

T.actual: *14,6ºC *
Céu limpo e vento moderado *NE*.


----------



## newlazeradg (14 Nov 2013 às 18:09)

boas

t,max : 21,7ºc

t,act :16,5ºc


----------



## Rachie (14 Nov 2013 às 18:50)

Então diz o IPMA que dia 23 de Novembro a mínima para Almada serão -2ºC 
Isto terá algum fundo de verdade? (Sei que ainda é muito cedo, mas há tendencia para uma descida tão acentuada?)


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2013 às 18:55)

Rachie disse:


> Isto terá algum fundo de verdade? (Sei que ainda é muito cedo, mas há tendencia para uma descida tão acentuada?)



Tendência de descida existe, no entanto, a mais de 3 dias, as previsões presentes no IPMA são directamente extraídas do output do modelo (neste caso, do ECMWF), estando portanto sujeitas a qualquer devaneio (bastante frequentes no longo prazo).

---

Máxima de *19,8ºC* e, finalmente, uma generosa descida de temperatura. 14,3ºC actuais.

70% de humidade e 1026 hPa de pressão com vento fraco a moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2013 às 21:41)

Vai refrescando a bom ritmo, com 10,3ºC actuais. Poderá ser batida ainda a Tmin de hoje.

Tmax: 19,7ºC

Tmin: 8,3ºC

Tactual: 13,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2013 às 21:58)

T.actual: *14,5ºC*

_____

Como sempre, a estacão de *Barreira de Água* a liderar. 
Com  a habitual brisa de sul proporcionada pela inversão.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2013 às 22:42)

Aqui sigo com 13,9ºC, 64%Hr e vento a soprar fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 00:44)

Temperatura elevada...*14,0ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2013 às 03:26)

Boa madrugada!! 

São quase 3h30 e estão *5,4ºC* por aqui... vai ser hoje que vou ao tal parque medir a temperatura por volta das 6h45... nem sequer vou dormir eheh


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2013 às 05:47)

Registo neste momento *4,2ºC*.

Dentro de 45 minutos vou então deslocar-me ao local de interesse, o mais baixo da Qta. do Conde para medir a inversão


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Nov 2013 às 07:17)

Bom dia.
Temp. minima de *1.6ºC*.

Actualmente estao 1.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2013 às 07:28)

Temperaturas às 7h







No Parque da Ribeira na Qta. do Conde (zona mais baixa da vila) registava-se aproximadamente 1ºC. Foi ainda possível assistir à formação de alguma névoa nos lagos do parque


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 08:26)

Bons dias

Por aqui, minima da treta, *11,4ºC*.

Madrugada bem fria nos locais habituais. 
Às 7:00 Alcobaça e Coruche lideravam.
Infelizmente faltam muitas estações...




_________


Geiras disse:


>



Boa iniciativa _*Geiras*_, fizeste a medição em que parte desse parque, mesmo junto à ribeira?
Para teres registado 1ºC, faço ideia lá nos confins da Arrábida.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2013 às 08:33)

Boas

Mínima finalmente abaixo dos 10ºC foi de 9,3ºC

Agora estão 10,4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2013 às 09:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Por aqui, minima da treta, *11,4ºC*.
> 
> ...




A zona baixa e arenosa (mas algo desabrigada) da Quinta do Conde, deve ser uma das zonas melhores para mínimas baixas da região.

A zona do Alto das Vinhas/Quinta dos Catralvos, também tem descampados bons para estes efeitos.


Já a Serra da Arrábida, depende muito, pois por vezes a temperatura dispara para valores bem mais altos, em poucos metros.
Isto relativo às zonas baixas antes da vertente Norte da Serra, pois acima e no lado oposto, as temperaturas nestas ocasiões, são mais altas.

No verão e na zona da Piedade, durante a noite, cheguei a ver carros com orvalho e temperaturas na ordem dos 18ºc, enquanto na vertente sul e em certas partes, soprava um genéro de «fohen» local, que mantinha certos lugares na ordem dos 24/25 graus senão até mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2013 às 09:33)

Mínima de 12,1ºC .

De momento 14,6ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 09:37)

Boas Belem,

Interessantes esses relatos, já foram aqui discutidas(entre mim e o Geiras) inúmeras vezes algumas ideias sobre o porquê destas minimas na Quinta do Conde, e o fenomeno está compreendido.

A Quinta do Conde recebe bastante ar frio vindo dos vales da vertente norte da arrábida, o ar frio é conduzido pelo vale da ribeira de Coina,até ser despejado na vila, prova disso, é a brisa nocturna do quadrante sul, mostrando claramente o movimento do ar frio. 






Quanto à arrabida, já foram feitos varios estudos, como por exemplo este http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/1870/1550. 
________

T.actual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2013 às 10:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Belem,
> 
> Interessantes esses relatos, já foram aqui discutidas(entre mim e o Geiras) inúmeras vezes algumas ideias sobre o porquê destas minimas na Quinta do Conde, e o fenomeno está compreendido.
> 
> ...



Exato, tal como esperava, essa zona é propícia a movimentações de ar frio.

Quanto à Arrábida, pelo que li rapidamente, parece que se confirmam os valores mais altos nas encostas e também na vertente sul, ainda que eu tenha feito trabalho de campo na zona, não tanto no inverno como no verão.

Vou depois ler, com mais tempo, porque agora não posso.

Obrigado!


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2013 às 12:05)

É de facto interessantíssimo esta situação de inversão... Azeitão registou uma mínima de 6,0ºC!!

Às 7h30 estavam 3,2ºC na zona urbana da Qta. do Conde onde tenho a estação, a essa hora já não me encontrava no parque pelo que acredito que a temperatura tenha mesmo descido aos 0ºC!!

Não foi bem junto à ribeira, *jonas_87 *, talvez a uns 40m de distância 
Mas este parque é de facto o espaço mais baixo da Qta. do Conde... de uma próxima vez tento mesmo junto à ribeira, que ainda fica mais baixa 

À vinda para casa, passei por outro parque mas que está mais elevado, no entanto "descoberto" e os carros que estavam na zona tinham gelo nos vidros...um pouco mais acima, onde moro já não tinham gelo... A ver se vou medir também a temperatura nessa zona


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 12:35)

Boas

Sigo com *16,7ºC*, nebulosidade alta e vento moderado.
______

Falei na ribeira pois junto à mesma, à partida, será o local mais indicado para fazer a medição,caso o objectivo seja registar um valor mais baixo, claro.


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2013 às 12:47)

Terá de ficar para uma próxima 
Quem sabe já na próxima madrugada eheh
____

Por agora sigo já com 16,0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2013 às 13:55)

Ainda não são 14h e a temperatura já começa o seu processo de descida !

18.1ºC, sendo a máxima de 18.5ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2013 às 13:59)

Boa tarde 

Mínima de *4,1ºC* 

Agora sigo com *14,7ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 14:07)

A máxima está registada, *17,3ºC*.
Na ultima meia hora a temperatura caiu mais de 2ºC, por acção do vento forte e da nebulosidade alta.

T.actual: *15,0ºC*.

Está fresco.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2013 às 15:57)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *10,7ºC* e actuais *14,5ºC*, depois de máxima de *17,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 53%, 1021 hPa de pressão, vento moderado do quadrante Este e céu muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas.

Finalmente alguma frescura.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 16:35)

T.actual: *13,8ºC*
Vento forte do quadrante NE.
________

Mais uma madrugada muito fria,no 2ºlocal de seguimento, segundo me contaram às 7:00h a temperatura era de *0,5ºC*. Formou-se uma bela camada de geada, assim sendo, é o 3º dia  com  formação de geada.
Comparando os registos entre aquele local e  as estações meteorológicas de referencia(IPMA e Wunderground),já não restam grandes duvidas, o vale da Mangancha é mais frio( 4ºC em termos de minimas) que Dois Portos e a própria cidade de Torres Vedras.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 17:46)

T.actual: *12,4ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## newlazeradg (15 Nov 2013 às 18:27)

boas

t,max : 19,3ºc

t,act : 13,5ºc


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2013 às 22:23)

Boas

Máxima de 18,1ºC

Agora estão 12,6ºC mas mal está a descer!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 23:19)

Boas

Por aqui, *Serra das Minas, Sintra (cota 156m)*, sigo com *11,5ºC*.
O vento tem vindo a enfraquecer.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2013 às 03:38)

Boa madrugada. 

Ambiente calmo, com vento fraco/nulo e *9,2ºC* com 66% de humidade.

Pela zona mais baixa, perto da ribeira das Jardas (cota de aprox. 150 m), o carro indicava *6ºC*. 

Céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Altocumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2013 às 10:57)

Boas

Aqui na Serra das Minas,Sintra registei uma minima de *7,5ºC*.
Perspectiva-se uma t.maxima um pouco baixa. 

T.actual: *12,2ºC*
Vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2013 às 11:09)

Mínima de *6.8ºC*.


----------



## supercell (16 Nov 2013 às 11:25)

O Sat24 registou descargas electricas ao largo de Lisboa no Oceano.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2013 às 11:47)

Boas

Mínima de *8,5ºC*

Agora céu pouco nublado vento fraco e 14,1ºC 

Até doí ver a trovoada aqui ao largo e nem sequer se aproximar  é um mês mesmo para apagar da memoria ou então ficar na memoria de tão fraco que foi


----------



## Rachie (16 Nov 2013 às 11:49)

Mínima de 8.2º, actualmente estão 11.5º

Já tive de ligar o aquecedor que estava quase tanto frio em casa como na rua


----------



## Rachie (16 Nov 2013 às 11:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Tendência de descida existe, no entanto, a mais de 3 dias, as previsões presentes no IPMA são directamente extraídas do output do modelo (neste caso, do ECMWF), estando portanto sujeitas a qualquer devaneio (bastante frequentes no longo prazo).



Pois, agora prevêm 14º de mínima com chuva no dia seguinte  (são mesmo devaneios  )


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Desculpem o double post, mas depois de publicar é que vi a resposta do Gilmet :|


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2013 às 12:38)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue frio, parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 2,3ºC

Tactual: 10,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2013 às 13:42)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente uma mínima fresca, com *7,7ºC* ao final da madrugada.

Actualmente sigo com, 13,4ºC e 43% de humidade. Céu parcialmente encoberto por Altostratus, Altocumulus e Altocumulus Undulatus.

Pressão nos 1017 hPa e vento fraco a moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2013 às 14:27)

e volta a fajarda (coruche) minima: *4.4ºC* actual 12.3ºC está fresquito e está um ventinho mesmo de arrepiar  e céu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2013 às 14:48)

Sigo com *12,1ºC* após máxima de *13,4ºC*. 

47% de humidade e vento fraco de NE (45º).

1017 hPa de pressão e céu encoberto (Altocumulus).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2013 às 14:51)

Tarde fria, vento fraco a moderado.
Muitas nuvens.
T.actual: *12,3ºC*

Assim é que está bom.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2013 às 14:51)

Aqui a máxima até agora foi de 14,9ºC

Agora estão 13,7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (16 Nov 2013 às 15:04)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.1 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.2ºC
Rajada Maxima: 37.7 km/h 


Temp atual 12.1ºC 15:00

Pressão: 1014.4Hpa 15:00
Intensidade do Vento: 27.3 km/h 15:00
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 10.7ºC 15:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 3.6ºC 15:00
Humidade Relativa:56% 15:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 15:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2013 às 17:44)

T.actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2013 às 17:56)

A máxima foi mesmo os 14,9ºC

Agora estão 11,6ºC, 62%Hr, 1018,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2013 às 18:21)

Boas! 

Aqui por Cabanas, hoje temperatura mínima de + 6,8ºC e uma máxima de +15,1ºC.

Agora, e com o vento de norte é outra festa, já vou com apenas *+9,1ºC,* 
o que é uma grande diferença para a estação do nosso amigo *Geiras* da Quinta do Conde, 
que vai com mais dois graus do que eu, quando costuma ser exactamente o contrário.

Está bem fresquinho na rua e em casa, hoje á noite já devo acender um radiador e/ou por um edredon, a temperatura por casa é de +15ºC.


----------



## newlazeradg (16 Nov 2013 às 18:29)

boas~

t,max : 18,3ºc

t,act : 10,8ºc


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2013 às 18:49)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui por Cabanas, hoje temperatura mínima de + 6,8ºC e uma máxima de +15,1ºC.
> 
> ...



De repente a temperatura subiu +0,4ºC. 
Agora +9,5ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2013 às 18:57)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *9,3ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Mínima: *1,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

Pois é *Thomar *, por cá sigo com 11,6ºC... desta vez tenho mais


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2013 às 21:27)

Boa noite.

O vento sopra fraquinho e sigo já com *9,9ºC*. 

56% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão, com céu muito nublado pelos persistentes Altocumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2013 às 21:57)

Boa noite

De volta à base (Alcabideche).
Segundo o meu sensor, registei uma minima de *6,8ºC* , nada mau.

Neste momento, sigo nos *9,6ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2013 às 22:01)

Aqui vai nos 10,4ºC o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2013 às 23:37)

Azeitão regista já 6,3ºC!!
Desta vez é ao contrário 

Por cá sigo ainda com 8,9ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Nov 2013 às 00:04)

Boas.
Por aqui registei 9.7ºc de mínima e 14.7ºc de máxima.
Agora sigo com 11.8ºc e 59%HR.
Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 00:04)

Boas

T.actual: *10,4ºC*

Esta capa nebulosa está a estragar isto tudo.
Segundo o ECM, lá para as 3 da madrugada o céu começa a limpar e a temperatura volta a cair, vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2013 às 00:08)

*7.7ºC* actuais. 

Temperatura aparente de *5.8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 01:17)

Bem, afinal de contas o céu limpou num instante, resultado, *8,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 03:02)

T.actual: *7,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2013 às 03:03)

sigo com *4.8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2013 às 03:36)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, sigo com *8,3ºC*.

60% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2013 às 08:10)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima a impressionar por cá... *1,2ºC* registados.
De salientar ainda que foi medida a temperatura na Várzea da Quinta do Conde, junto à Ribeira de Coina, onde às 7h10, foi registado um valor de *-2ºC *!!


----------



## Thomar (17 Nov 2013 às 08:16)

Bom dias! 

Manhã fresquinha por aqui. 
A mínima por aqui foi de +3,1ºC! 
A mínima na quinta do conde foi de +1,2ºC!  
A mínima aqui só não foi mais baixa, porque ontem ao inicio da noite a temperatura subiu 1ºC, e só lá paras 22h30 é que voltou a descer.

Bom domingo!

EDIT: Temperatura actual +4,5ºC


----------



## Thomar (17 Nov 2013 às 08:18)

Geiras disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Temperatura mínima a impressionar por cá... *1,2ºC* registados.
> De salientar ainda que foi medida a temperatura na Várzea da Quinta do Conde, junto à Ribeira de Coina, onde às 7h10, foi registado um valor de *-2ºC *!!



Ena, deves ter aí uma camadinha de geada.


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2013 às 08:23)

Thomar disse:


> Ena, deves ter aí uma camadinha de geada.



Nos tejadilhos e vidros dos carros há gelo!!


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2013 às 08:36)

Cá vão umas fotos 






Momentos antes de chegar aos -2ºC






Tejadilho do carro com gelo


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2013 às 09:39)

E a temperatura sobe a grande ritmo!

Já com 10,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 10:58)

Bom dia

T.minima:* 5,9ºC*
T.actual: *13,8ºC*

As minimas frescas/frias vão fazer uma pausa,Quarta e Quinta, voltam à carga.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2013 às 12:16)

Boas

Mínima baixa mas nada de especial! ficou nos 6,9ºC!

Agora sigo com um dia um pouco mais quente que o de ontem estão 15,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 14:05)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *14,6ºC *, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2013 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *6,1ºC* e actuais 14,2ºC com céu muito nublado por Cumulus e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

59% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Nov 2013 às 14:26)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Por aqui já deixei de fazer contas com mínimas interessantes , nunca acontecem.
Nesta noite registei 9.8ºc pelas 7:08 e a máxima atingiu os 17.6ºc logo pelas 11:47 entretanto desceu para os 15.2ºc actuais.
Cumprimentos, e resto de bom domingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 14:40)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *5,9ºC* / *15,5ºC*

T.actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2013 às 19:28)

Hoje: *6,1ºC* / *14,4ºC*.

---

A temperatura segue em queda lenta, com céu muito nublado. 11,7ºC e 72% de humidade.

1014 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Nov 2013 às 19:38)

Por Tomar

TEMPERATURA
Actual	7.4  °C
Aparente	7 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-3.3 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-2.0 °C
16.7 °C (13:27 UTC)	1.3 °C (04:59 UTC)


----------



## newlazeradg (17 Nov 2013 às 20:02)

boas

t,max : 17,4ºc

t,act : 12,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 20:30)

T.actual: *12,2ºC*
Vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2013 às 20:46)

*10.9ºC* actuais.


----------



## cactus (17 Nov 2013 às 21:03)

Por aqui 12,2ºC 82% de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2013 às 21:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2013*

Fim-de-semana passado em Ferreira do Zêzere em acampamento no Centro de Actividades Escutistas de Ferreira do Zêzere junto ao aeródromo. 

Muito frio, alguma chuva fraca ontem pela manhã e sempre uma brisa gélida a acompanhar a temperatura que já o era. 

Durante a noite foi possível observar um halo lunar, e o pôr-do-Sol de ontem foi magnífico! Depois coloco fotos noutro tópico


----------



## DaniFR (17 Nov 2013 às 21:26)

Boa noite 

Por aqui está a arrefecer bem, *5,9ºC* actuais.

Máxima: *14,3ºC*
Mínima: *4,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Hoje mínima de 8,3ºC, não tá mau. Obrigado vento de NE.

De momento 12,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

*12,6ºC*
Vento moderado
Muita nebulosidade


----------



## DaniFR (17 Nov 2013 às 23:37)

A mínima do dia já foi batida, agora sigo com *4,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2013 às 23:41)

A temperatura subiu e estagnou. Vento fraco, nebulosidade, e 12,4ºC.

61% de humidade.

---

Tomar, por sua vez, segue de forma lançadíssima, com *3,3ºC* actuais, desafiando mesmo a já mítica estação de Barreira de Água, com 8,0ºC no momento.


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2013 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Sigo com 7,0ºC e 94%HR. O vento sopra fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 01:01)

T.actual: *11,9ºC*
___

De facto, Tomar não está a dar hipótese, segue nos *2,5ºC*.
É importante referir que em Barreira de Àgua não está ocorrer inversão, como o próprio vento N indica, se entretanto o vento enfraquecer, rodará naturalmente para Sul e a temperatura cairá logo a um ritmo impressionante como de costume,revelando assim o muito ar frio armazenado a sul da referida localidade.


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2013 às 06:15)

Hoje não há cá inversão para ninguém


----------



## DaniFR (18 Nov 2013 às 11:59)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *2,0ºC*. 

De momento, *9,6ºC* e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 12:26)

Boas

T.minima: *11,5ºC*
T.actual:  *14,6ºC*
________

Minimas de ontem


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2013 às 12:37)

Boas

Mínima deu um grande salto foi de 11,7ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 16,1ºC

Mais um dia de tédio


----------



## Sanxito (18 Nov 2013 às 12:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> T.minima: *11,5ºC*
> T.actual:  *14,6ºC*
> ...



Bom dia.
As minhas mínimas são sempre chatas, ontem registei 9,8ºc mas como tenho a estação no cimo de um prédio de 8º andar talvez condicione um pouco. Mudei de casa em setembro mas mantive a estação no topo do prédio porque tenho por lá melhores condições e bom acesso, estou a cerca de 100 metros da mesma e a consola capta na perfeição. Como vivo agora num 1º andar vou arranjar um termómetro para medir as mínimas e criar um termo de comparação. Acho que o Miguel está nas mesmas condições.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2013 às 12:42)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> As minhas mínimas são sempre chatas, ontem registei 9,8ºc mas como tenho a estação no cimo de um prédio de 8º andar talvez condicione um pouco. Mudei de casa em setembro mas mantive a estação no topo do prédio porque tenho por lá melhores condições e bom acesso, estou a cerca de 100 metros da mesma e a consola capta na perfeição. Como vivo agora num 1º andar vou arranjar um termómetro para medir as mínimas e criar um termo de comparação. Acho que o Miguel está nas mesmas condições.



Exactamente! e para ver as diferenças durante as inversões tenho uma estação na varanda no 2º andar que tem dias de inversão que marca menos 1/2ºC que no terraço!

Ontem acabei por ficar perto da mínima do IPMA! aqui foi de 6,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 12:59)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> As minhas mínimas são sempre chatas, ontem registei 9,8ºc mas como tenho a estação no cimo de um prédio de 8º andar talvez condicione um pouco. Mudei de casa em setembro mas mantive a estação no topo do prédio porque tenho por lá melhores condições e bom acesso, estou a cerca de 100 metros da mesma e a consola capta na perfeição. Como vivo agora num 1º andar vou arranjar um termómetro para medir as mínimas e criar um termo de comparação. Acho que o Miguel está nas mesmas condições.



Sim, de certeza que deve estar relacionado com o local da estacão (8ºandar), como todos sabemos a temperatura sera mais baixa junto ao solo.
Uma vez, o *AnDre * fez um esboço simples mas muito logico do porquê das  minimas dessa zona serem elevadas,  basicamente tinha a ver com a  presença do rio Tejo, que ameniza e muito as temperaturas. Mesmo com os ventos tradicionalmente mais frios, pouco ou nada arrefeciam essas localidades devido ao posicionamento daquela grande massa de água, a N/NE.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2013 às 14:06)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada quente, com mínima de *11,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,6ºC e 63% de humideade. O vento sopra moderado do quadrante Norte.

Pressão nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 14:20)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco na serra, não esperava por esta.
___

T.actual: *14,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2013 às 14:21)

Céu a encobrir e já pinga por Odivelas.

Vento moderado de Noroeste.

Segundo o radar, a tarde será de aguaceiros fracos.

13,6ºC em Caneças.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 14:26)

Aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2013 às 14:29)

Mínima de 11,7ºC de momento 14,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de norte.

Já pingou por aqui, está um belo dia de inverno .


----------



## PDias (18 Nov 2013 às 14:30)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a mínima rondou os 6ºC, por volta do 12.30H choveu uns 10 minutos, agora volta a chuviscar com 13,1ºC (a baixar rápido desde que começou a chover) com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2013 às 16:15)

Têm caído alguns aguaceiros fracos. Sigo com *12,9ºC*, após máxima de *15,2ºC*.

83% de humidade e 1013 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## ct5iul (18 Nov 2013 às 16:56)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 16.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 42.8 km/h 


Temp atual 13.9ºC 16:50

Pressão: 1010.4Hpa 16:50
Intensidade do Vento: 11.1 km/h 16:50
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 12.8ºC 16:50
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.2ºC 16:50
Humidade Relativa:75% 16:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 16:50
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2013 às 17:01)

pela caparica tambem chuviscou à pouco


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2013 às 17:03)

Bem aqui não chuviscou nada e a máxima foi de 16,9ºC

Agora estão 14,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 17:18)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje: *11,5ºC* / *15,9ºC*

T.actual: *12,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2013 às 20:42)

T.actual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2013 às 01:13)

Temperatura estagnada há mais de *9* horas. 

12,5ºC e 84% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 01:29)

Mesmo, ate chateia. 
T.actual: *12,6ºC*

E vai continuar assim madrugada dentro, como indica o meteograma do ECMWF.
Interessante o que aí vem.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2013 às 09:02)

Mínima de 11,8ºC e de momento 13,2ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2013 às 12:42)

Mínima de *11,6ºC* e actuais 15,2ºC, com céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.

60% de humidade e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 12:45)

Boas

T.minima: *11,9ºC*
T.actual: *15,5ºC*

Vento forte.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2013 às 12:55)

Boas

Mínima de 11,1ºC

Agora estão 16,9ºC, 61%Hr, 1016,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2013 às 13:01)

Está a caír um aguaceiro. 

14,9ºC e 63% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2013 às 14:44)

Podia estar um dia bom e fresco, mas está uma ventania crónica como sempre.

De momento 15,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 15:39)

Tempo fresco, por acção do vento forte de *NE*.

T.actual: *14,1ºC*

A máxima foi aos *16,0ºC*.


----------



## newlazeradg (19 Nov 2013 às 18:50)

boas

t,max : 18ºc

t,act : 12,9ºc


----------



## DaniFR (19 Nov 2013 às 19:24)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *7,7ºC*

Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Mínima: *2,7ºC*


----------



## Lousano (19 Nov 2013 às 19:25)

Boa noite.

Dia frio até final da manhã e de repente tornou-se agradável durante a tarde.

Às 12H00 estavam apenas 8,3ºC e a Tmax atingiu os 16,3ºC às 15H36.

Tmin: 3,0ºC

Tactual: 10,5ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2013 às 19:33)

Boas

Mais um dia sem historia mínima de 11,1ºC e máxima de 17,3ºC

Rajada máxima 47km/h

Agora sigo com 13,2ºC, 77%Hr, 1018,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2013 às 22:31)

T.actual /T.minima: *11,4ºC*

O vento enfraqueceu um pouco, embora ainda sopre moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2013 às 00:18)

A descida (ainda que lenta) da temperatura permitiu terminar o dia de *ontem* com mínima de *11,1ºC* em vez dos 11,6ºC da madrugada.

---

Por agora, 10,9ºC e 70% de humidade. Vento fraco de NE (45º) e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 00:28)

Boas noites

_*Ontem*_

Extremos térmicos: *11,1ºC* / *16,0ºC*
Rajada máxima: *61 km/h*
_________

T.actual: *11,0ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


*Barreira de Água* não vai dando hipótese, segue nos *2,7ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Nov 2013 às 06:54)

Bom dia!!!
Temp. actual de *-0.3ºC* 

Record para o  mes de Novembro de temperatura minima desde 2011.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 08:03)

Bom dia

Por aqui, a minima não foi nada de especial, registei *8,4ºC*.

Madrugada bem fria nos vales. 

Destaque para a gelida *Barreira de Água*, registou *-1,7ºC*.

Rede IPMA


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2013 às 08:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,2ºC* e actuais 7,4ºC com 65%. Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

Céu limpo e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2013 às 08:48)

Obrigado vento de NE, mínima de 8,4ºC.

Neste momento 10,2ºC e claro vento fraco de NE/N.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2013 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Primeira mínima negativa deste Outono, *-0,3ºC*, com formação de geada.

Agora sigo com *8,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 12:21)

T.actual: *13,2ºC*

_____

Noite muito fria no _*Vale da Mangancha*_, caiu bastante geada, às 7:30 a temperatura  rondava uns gélidos *-1ºC*,posto isto, hoje foi a sexto dia  com formação de geada.
Até ao final do mês, ocorrerá mais geadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 18:23)

Boas

Dia fresco por estas bandas, a máxima subiu aos *13,3ºC*.

Neste momento, tal e qual como estava previsto, arrefece a um grande ritmo, sigo com  *8,3ºC* (temperatura minima).
Infelizmente deve entrar nebulosidade a meio da madrugada e estragar a minima de amanha.


----------



## newlazeradg (20 Nov 2013 às 18:29)

boas

t,max : 17,8ºc

t,act : 10,5ºc


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2013 às 18:35)

Boas

Por aqui a temperatura está descer bem, sigo já com *5,9ºC*. Se continuar assim vai ser uma noite/madrugada mais fria que a anterior. 

Máxima: *12,8ºC*
Mínima: *-0,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2013 às 19:22)

Boas

Mínima de 8,3ºC 
Máxima de 16,3ºC

Rajada máxima 27km/h

Agora estão 10,4ºC, 70%Hr, 1021,4hpa e vento muito fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 19:34)

T.actual: *8,6ºC*

*Barreira de Água* segue nos 1,8ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Nov 2013 às 20:36)

Boas.
A minima hoje de  manha foi de *-0.5º* e a maxima de *15.0ºC*

Está um gelo la fora...
Neste momento estão *2.7ºC* .


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2013 às 20:56)

Mínima de 2,5ºC.

De momento sigo com 4,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 21:01)

Por aqui sigo com uns mornos *8,6ºC*.

De facto, as inversões estão cá com uma pujança, que o diga a localidade de *Barreira de Água*.
Neste momento segue nos *0,3ºC*.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Nov 2013 às 21:05)

Aqui, bem perto de lisboa, a temperatura mínima foi de 5,4ºC pelas 7h30.

máxima 16,3ºC

quero dizer... a temperatura minima até ao momento.... pois já estou novamente nos 5,9ºC 
Descida brutal.

Adoro tempo frio e seco (desculpem o desabafo).


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2013 às 21:08)

São 21h e estão *7.9ºC* em queda acentuada !


----------



## PDias (20 Nov 2013 às 21:23)

Noite fria por aqui, de momento 3,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 21:24)

T.actual: *8,3ºC*

*Barreira de Agua* acabou de entrar nos negativos, segue nos *-0,1ºC*(A estacão do wu com a temperatura mais baixa).

Infelizmente, a previsão aponta para nebulosidade a partir das 1/2h da madrugada.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Nov 2013 às 21:44)

Boas malta.
Por aqui mais do mesmo , minima de 9.4ºc , máxima de 15.5ºc e sigo com 10.5ºc. 
Cumps.


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2013 às 21:56)

E precisamente 1h depois, sigo com menos 1ºC.

*3,8ºC*!!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2013 às 21:59)

*6.7ºc*


----------



## newlazeradg (20 Nov 2013 às 22:30)

t,act : 7,2ºc

humidade : 74%


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2013 às 22:32)

Aqui ia a descer bem até iniciar a subida  agora 10,0ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2013 às 22:32)

Geiras disse:


> E precisamente 1h depois, sigo com menos 1ºC.
> 
> *3,8ºC*!!



Aqui a media tem sido tambem +-1ºC por hora... e pelo o que a malta está postar a tendencia é geral!!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2013 às 22:36)

Finalmente uma noite fresca. Sigo com *7,6ºC* e 71% de humidade. 

Vento fraco e 1020 hPa de pressão.

A máxima chegou aos *14,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 22:38)

Por aqui, estão uns tórridos *8,6ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2013 às 22:44)

A humidade está alta, nos 76% !

Será que ao início da manhã temos geada ? Estou a descer para valores de *5ºC* não tarda. (*6.3ºC* actuais)


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 22:48)

*Barreira de Água (Fatima)*:* -1,0ºC* 



*Zona propicia a fortes inversões térmicas*-Nota explicativa (*clicar*)

*Localização precisa(clicar)*


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2013 às 23:03)

Temperatura actual: *2,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2013 às 23:08)

Sigo com* 2,7ºC*!! 
Quase a igualar a mínima do dia


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2013 às 23:11)

Belo arrefecimento que ocorre neste momento, sigo com *6,6ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2013 às 23:20)

Temperatura actual: *5,8ºC*.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Cai a pique, a temperatura.

De momento com 8,3 ºC e continuamente a descer.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2013 às 23:32)

*6,7ºC* em Mira-Sintra. 70% de humidade.

*-1,5ºC* na Barreira de Água.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2013 às 23:52)

Cheguei agora de Odivelas, cidade, onde estava um frio já bastante pronunciado.

Aqui, mais alto, o frio não é nada de especial.

De momento 7,2ºC em Famões e 7,8ºC em Caneças.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *6,5ºC* / *13,3ºC*

T.actual: *7,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2013 às 00:02)

A mínima de ontem ficou-se pelos *2,2ºC*, registada às 23h58!


----------



## Sanxito (21 Nov 2013 às 00:11)

Boas. 
Por aqui sigo com 8.6ºc que acabou por ser a mínima de ontem já perto da meia noite. Vamos até onde chegará.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2013 às 00:48)

Temperatura actual: *1,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 00:48)

t.actual: *6,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2013 às 00:53)

Descida razoável.

*5,7ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Nov 2013 às 01:01)

9.0'c na Davis no topo do prédio (8 andar) e 7.7'c na varanda do 1 andar..


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 01:12)

T.actual: *6,0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2013 às 01:13)

Fortíssima inversão térmica.

Sigo com *1,3ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2013 às 01:17)




----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2013 às 01:22)

Despeço-me para uma pequena sesta, com *5,3ºC*. 

73% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 01:23)

T.actual: *5,9ºC*

A estacão da praia da Rainha deve ir com valores negativos.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 01:44)

T.actual: *5,6ºC*

Já não deve descer mais nada.


----------



## Cluster (21 Nov 2013 às 01:46)

O recorde mínimo das ultimas normais para a estação oficial de Lisboa é de 4,3 graus no mês de Novembro, será que vai ser batido?


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2013 às 02:40)

Noite propicia á inversão térmica...

Eu e o Daniel Vilão deslocámo-nos a Bucelas para medir os valores.

Trouxemos um sensor "hama-remote sensors", que está contido num involucro de plástico resistente branco...Deixámos o sensor num arbusto a 1.5m de altura em posição bem exposta e dentro de uma caixa de cartão aberta nos lados para impedir trocas radiativas com o exterior.

O valor mínimo registado nestas condições foi de -0.6ºC  ás *01:25h*.
O vento era fraco de N, proveniente da drenagem de ar frio pelo vale do Trancão ( desde a região de Arranhó).

Subimos á serra da Alrota ( 250-300m), que se posiciona mesmo ao lado da depressão topografica de Bucelas ( ~100m), e o valor medido, desta vez pelo carro rondava os +1.5 a +2ºC..o que dá um gradiente vertical ao longo da encosta de uns +1.2ºC/100m.
No entanto os valores medidos pelo carro apresentam sempre uma margem de erro que pode ser de até 2ºC, pelo que podemos inferir que a temperatura nos pontos mais altos deveria andar mais provavelmente entre os 2 a 4ºC.

Na altura que saímos de Bucelas, por volta das 01:30h, já o céu se encontrava encoberto por nuvens altas e a temperatura mantinha-se estável ou em subida ligeira. 

Na viagem de retorno apanhámos frio na varzea de Loures, com o carro a marcar 2-3.5ºC...e á chegada a Lisboa o valor de temperatura ascendeu aos 6.5-7.5ºC, valor que era de esperar face ao típico efeito de calor urbano de Lisboa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2013 às 02:51)

stormy disse:


> Noite propicia á inversão térmica...
> 
> Eu e o Daniel Vilão deslocámo-nos a Bucelas para medir os valores.



Valores do carro.







O carro não diferiu muito do sensor portátil.



stormy disse:


> O valor mínimo registado nestas condições foi de -0.6ºC  ás *01:25h*.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 03:00)

Afinal não o único doido a andar ao relento em busca de minimas  ... boa pesquisa Daniel e Stormy !!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 03:13)

Boas

T.actual: *5,2ºC*

Até ao momento, a minima é de *4,7ºC*.
____

Boa iniciativa. 

Aí perto onde tiveram, a zona de Lousa/Encosta da Saúde/Ponte de Lousa aparenta ter grande potencial.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2013 às 06:24)

Boa madrugada.

A entrada de nebulosidade nos níveis médios/altos em conjunto com a acção do vento, por vezes fraco, impediu uma queda de temperatura para além das 3:30, sensivelmente.

Assim sendo, a mínima foi de *4,8ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 7,2ºC e 79% de humidade, 1017 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo, de NE (45º).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2013 às 07:55)

T.actual: 6.5ºC. Céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2013 às 07:59)

Temperatura mínima: *1,1ºC*
Imagino junto à ribeira....uns -2ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2013 às 10:56)

Boas

Mínima bem fria por aqui mas nada de especial!

Mínima *5,0ºC*

Agora céu encoberto e 11,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 11:17)

Boas 

T.minima:* 4,7ºC*
T.actual: *13,0ºC*

A avaliar pelas temperaturas da zona Oeste, o _*Vale da Mangancha*_ teve ter tido uma minima na ordem dos *-2ºC/-2,5ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Nov 2013 às 12:50)

Por Tomar e até ao momento


TEMPERATURA
Actual	9.8  °C
Aparente	10 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+2.1 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-6.4 °C
9.8 °C (12:46 UTC)	-1.1 °C (03:19 UTC)


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2013 às 13:27)

Já vai pingando em Odivelas.

12,2ºC em Caneças.

O acumulado este mês vai apenas 8,8mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 13:38)

T.actual: *13,8ºC*

No fim-de-semana regressam as minimas baixas.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2013 às 13:51)

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus a cerca de 800 m de altitude e encoberto por Altostratus nos níveis mais elevados.

13,2ºC com 68% de humidade. Vento fraco e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2013 às 13:54)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *0,2ºC*

De momento, *11,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2013 às 13:57)

Boa tarde.

Pela primeira vez este Outono vi geada, mas com uma Tmin de -1,9ºC não é caso de admiração.

Por agora o sol vai reinando num céu parcialmente nublado.

Tactual: 14,0ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Nov 2013 às 15:34)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã estava céu bastante nublado mas com abertas e menos frio do que ontem. No _Campus_ estava assim:

URL=http://imgur.com/TQeJlvv]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

Agora céu cinzento, vento e 13º


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 17:32)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *4,7ºC */ *13,8ºC*

T.actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 20:05)

Vai chuviscando.
Apanhei uma pequena molha, posso adiantar que as pingas são gelidas. 

T.actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2013 às 20:15)

tambem ja apanhei com uns pingos na cabeça nada demais ainda, concordo são bem frios


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2013 às 20:19)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 14,0ºC e a mínima de 5,0ºc

Agora estão 12,3ºC, 82%Hr, 1014,8hpa e vento quase nulo!! Não espero acumulação nenhuma até ao final do dia de hoje! Madrugada e manha de sexta sim é possível alguma acumulação...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 20:24)

*12,0ºC*

A ultima saída do ECMWF carregou na chuva, acho  muita fruta, a ver vamos.

Meteograma ECMWF para a zona de *Cascais*.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 21:38)

Chuviscos
*0,3 mm*


----------



## Sanxito (21 Nov 2013 às 22:13)

Boa noite.
Por aqui nada de chuvisco até agora, sigo com 13.3ºc e 77%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 22:21)

*12,2ºC*
chuviscos
*0,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2013 às 22:29)

chuviscos pela caparica


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2013 às 22:56)

Pelo concelho de Cascais já chove fraco! Há que lavar as vistas é que secalhar mais chuva só pró ano! 

A temperatura ronda os 13ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2013 às 22:59)

Aqui como já esperava não chove nada! estão 11,8ºC! a espera da chuva que só deverá começar a cair mais para a madrugada e manha de amanha a torneira vai se voltar a fechar logo de seguida afinal estamos em crise


----------



## Sanxito (21 Nov 2013 às 23:03)

Chuvisco fraquinho e nada mais.
Temperatura a descer e humidade a subir. 
12.6ºc 83%HR


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2013 às 23:04)

*11,9ºC*

*1,5 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 00:14)

O acumulado de ontem foi de *2,8 mm*, nada mau. 
________

Neste momento, *11,6ºC* ,chuviscos e vento fraco do quadrante *Este.*
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*


----------



## cactus (22 Nov 2013 às 00:47)

Já choveu moderado agora só vai dando uns pingos , 11ºC .


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2013 às 00:50)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem acumulei *1,0 mm*.

De momento sigo om 11,7ºC e 87% de humidade. Chuvisco.

1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Névoa (22 Nov 2013 às 01:04)

Sanxito disse:


> Chuvisco fraquinho e nada mais.
> Temperatura a descer e humidade a subir.
> 12.6ºc 83%HR



errr não sei se será o melhor lugar para fazer uma pergunta... mas lá vai:

Estive a pensar que, quando está quente, a humidade faz aumentar ainda mais a sensação de calor, mas não sei se o mesmo acontece quando está frio. Estive a pesquisar e li em vários sites que sim, que quando está frio a humidade deve abrandar a sensação de frio...  Eu acho que não é assim, que quando está frio e húmido parece-me que o frio aumenta, assim como o Sanxito colocou neste post. É mesmo assim?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 09:18)

Boas

t.minima: *10,9ºC*
t.actual:  *11,5ºC*
acumulado: *8,1 mm*


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2013 às 11:56)

5.3mm acumulado


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2013 às 12:09)

Um dia absolutamente brutal, 10,3ºC acompanhado de alguma chuva que já deve ter parado por hoje. Acumulado 3,2 mm.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Nov 2013 às 12:18)

Boa tarde,
Aqui no Marquês está cinzento acastanhado, algum vento, chuvisca e está frio. Vejo 10ºC no termómetro.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 12:44)

Dia frio.
T.actual: *10,5ºC*
Vento fraco do quadrante *Este*.
Acumulado: *8,1 mm*


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2013 às 12:47)

Boas

Mínima bem altinha 10,8ºC

Os chuviscos de toda a madrugada e manha deram até agora 4,0mm e fica por ai! não está mau de todo o GFS acertou o ECM mais uma vez a fazer asneira, espero que amanha aconteça o mesmo e o GFS dê uma lição :P

Temperatura agora 12,7ºC


----------



## CptRena (22 Nov 2013 às 13:10)

Névoa disse:


> errr não sei se será o melhor lugar para fazer uma pergunta... mas lá vai:
> 
> Estive a pensar que, quando está quente, a humidade faz aumentar ainda mais a sensação de calor, mas não sei se o mesmo acontece quando está frio. Estive a pesquisar e li em vários sites que sim, que quando está frio a humidade deve abrandar a sensação de frio...  Eu acho que não é assim, que quando está frio e húmido parece-me que o frio aumenta, assim como o Sanxito colocou neste post. É mesmo assim?



Quando está frio, a humidade aumenta a sensação de frio.
A explicação é simples: a condutividade térmica da água é maior que a do ar (o ar até é um bom isolante térmico), por isso havendo mais humidade no ar, esta vai ter tendência para humidificar a roupa e mesmo o próprio ar irá extrair mais energia térmica de nós, daí a sensação de frio aumentar. É como colocar a mão na madeira e no aço. Podem estar ambos à mesma temperatura mas sentiremos mais calor/frio no que for caracteristicamente melhor condutor de calor (aço).
Esta é a explicação simples. Poderemos complicar metendo a subjectividade de cada um ao barulho. Há pessoas que sentem frio/calor com diversas combinações de características (T,HR,V) e dependerá também do metabolismo (*met) de cada um e da roupa (*clo) que se tem vestida.

*-termos aplicados em AVAC (Aquecimento, Ventilação e Ar Condicionado)


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 14:30)

Regressaram os chuviscos.
*11,1ºC*
*8,4 mm*


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2013 às 14:47)

Boas

Por cá a mínima ficou-se pelos 10,9ºC. De momento sigo apenas com 11,6ºC e 0,6mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 14:55)

Bom aguaceiro, neste momento.
Vai acumulando bem, *9,7 mm*.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Nov 2013 às 15:00)

Boas.
Por cá a máxima até ao momento foi conseguida pouco depois da meia noite com 13.0ºc e a mínima agora mesmo com 11.2ºc. Precipitação cifra-se agora nos 3.4mm registados.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2013 às 15:23)

Nada de chuva, por aqui. Aliás, o chão até já está parcialmente seco. *2,0 mm* acumulados.

Destaque para a temperatura, nos *10,5ºC* actuais. 

92% de humidade e 1010 hPa de pressão. Céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 15:46)

Chuvisco fraco e vento moderado.
Acumulado: *10,7 mm*

Dia realmente frio, *10,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2013 às 16:22)

6.3mm na caparica e momento chuvisca bem, daqui a pouco volto para coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 17:08)

Vai chovendo bem,o acumulado encontra-se nos *13,7 mm*, sempre a somar.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Nov 2013 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,
Já a escurecer, com chuviscos que não param de cair e frio (10º), no Rossio assim:


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2013 às 18:09)

Esperava um dia de chuva não cotava era que durasse a tarde toda também!

Acumulados até ao momento 5,8mm e continua a chuviscar a temperatura máxima foi de 12,7ºC agora estão 11,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 18:11)

Bem,isto hoje tem tido sempre chover(fraco/moderado), desde ontem à noite.
O acumulado já é bastante bom, *17,0 mm*.

T.actual: *10,0ºC*


----------



## overcast (22 Nov 2013 às 18:12)

Chuva moderada por aqui, nem parou de chover desde ontem à noite(bem... isto é que é imitar posts). Ainda vai dar bons acumulados. Temperatura está como a chuva..constante em 10ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2013 às 18:13)

Chove desde ontem à noite. Ou seja, caminha para as 24 horas de chuva. 

Estão *10.1ºC* com 94% de HR


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2013 às 18:24)

14.0 mm em Oeiras até agora. Bem bom!


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2013 às 18:25)

Dia cinzento, sem um único minuto de sol.
Chuviscos, mais chuviscos, mais chuviscos.

Caneças vai com 4,4mm acumulados.
Muito longe dos 18mm de Cascais ou 17mm na Parede. Hoje a chuva incidiu especialmente nessa região.

Quanto a temperatura, a amplitude em Caneças foi de 1,6ºC.
Mínima de 8,8ºC, máxima de 10,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2013 às 19:02)

*3,1 mm* acumulados e actuais 10,7ºC. 94% de humidade.


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2013 às 19:24)

5,4mm acumulados até ao momento.
Máxima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 19:46)

Continua a chover, o acumulado segue já nos *21 mm*.
Esta zona tem sido a mais contemplada, também já merecia.  

*9,9ºC* e vento fraco de *Este*.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2013 às 20:00)

Boa noite 

Dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas. Períodos de chuva fraca durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã. 

Temperatura actual: *6,8ºC* (Mínima)

Máxima: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2013 às 20:24)

Algumas das temperaturas mínimas registadas no dia 21 pelas estações do IPMA

Coruche: *-1,5ºC*
Lousã: *-1,4ºC*
Alcácer do Sal: *-1,1ºC*
P. da Rainha: *-0,9ºC*
Setúbal: *0,2ºC*
Sintra (Colares): *1,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2013 às 20:35)

Geiras disse:


> Algumas das temperaturas mínimas registadas no dia 21 pelas estações do IPMA
> 
> 
> Setúbal: *0,2ºC*



Setúbal fora da cidade numa zona baixa (hortas) propicio a inversões fortes como nesse dia... só para que não se pense que foi na cidade mesmo


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 20:57)

Foram valores interessantes, pena não termos dados de _*Alvega*_, lá a temperatura poderá ter caído, sem grande dificuldade, aos -2,5ºC / -3ºC.
____

*21,8 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2013 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> *21,8 mm*



Interessantes, as variações de acumulados na região de Lisboa. Por aqui, sigo com uns secos *4,1 mm*. Os extremos costeiros parecem estar a acumular mais facilmente.







---

10,7ºC e 94% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

Aqui até agora acumulou 7,6mm não está mau!!

11,1ºC e 97%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 21:55)

Gilmet disse:


> Interessantes, as variações de acumulados na região de Lisboa. Por aqui, sigo com uns secos *4,1 mm*. Os extremos costeiros parecem estar a acumular mais facilmente.





Sem duvida Gilmet, grandes diferenças.
Lá parou de chover, contas feitas, *22,1 mm*. 
*10,3ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2013 às 22:49)

Vou agora com 8,2mm

Temperatura não mexe 11,0ºC e 97%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 01:00)

Boas noites

Os destaques do dia de ontem,aqui na minha localização, foram sem duvida a temperatura máxima e o acumulado.

*Dados de ontem (22/11/13)*

Temperatura máxima: *11,8ºC* ( Será certamente uma das máximas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno)
Temperatura minima: *9,8ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *22,1 mm* 
______

T.actual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 10:25)

Boas

T.minima : *8,5ºC* ( Existe a possibilidade de ser batida)
T.actual: *9,4ºC*

Segundo o radar, vem aí alguma chuva.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Nov 2013 às 11:03)

Bom dia.
Por aqui após 9.1'c de mínima registo agora 10.0'c


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 12:04)

Bem, está cá um _grizo_ na rua. 
Nos topos da serra(de Sintra) deve estar agreste.
Caminha-se, uma vez mais, para uma temperatura máxima baixa.
T.actual: *10,4ºC*
______

Temperaturas máximas de ontem.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2013 às 13:27)

Aqui está fresco mas nada por ai alem!! estão 12,4ºC 

Mínima de 9,1ºC

A chuva já vi que a vou ver pelo radar a passar ao largo a sul de mim


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 13:36)

Chuva, só mesmo vê-la no radar.
*10,9ºC* e vento moderado de *Este*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2013 às 14:12)

Boa tarde.

Ontem: *10,5ºC* / *11,7ºC*, *5,3 mm*.

---

Hoje, mínima de *9,0ºC* e actuais 11,2ºC com 71% de humidade. A precipitação está a passar a Sul.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este. 1012 hPa de pressão.

---

Dias espectaculares, estes.


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2013 às 14:37)

Acumulado de ontem: 7,5mm
Hoje vai nos 0,3mm.

Sigo com 11,9ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2013 às 14:41)

miguel disse:


> Aqui está fresco mas nada por ai alem!! estão 12,4ºC
> 
> Mínima de 9,1ºC
> 
> A chuva já vi que a vou ver pelo radar a passar ao largo a sul de mim



Tira umas fotos


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 14:57)

Sigo com *10,8ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado.
Até ao momento, a maxima encontra-se nos *11,1ºC*.

Estão de volta as noites frescas/frias, já na proxima madrugada.


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2013 às 16:11)

miguel disse:


> Aqui está fresco mas nada por ai alem!! estão 12,4ºC
> 
> Mínima de 9,1ºC
> 
> A chuva já vi que a vou ver pelo radar a passar ao largo a sul de mim



Por aqui também está um dia fresquinho...

Mínima de +9,3ºC  e máxima de +12,5ºC .

Por agora +11,6ºC.

Chuva nem vê-la, passa tudo a sul. 

Mas na rua está um ventinho fraco mas fresco.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2013 às 16:28)

Novamente, máxima de *11,7ºC*. 

Céu encoberto, vento moderado, e 11,3ºC com 62% de humidade. Alguma sensação de frio.

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 17:00)

T.maxima: *11,2ºC* 
T.actual: *10,7ºC* (estáveis já ha bastante tempo).

Achei curioso o actual estado do céu, _já se vê luz ao fim do túnel_. 
Daqui algumas horas o céu já vai estar limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2013 às 18:23)

Boa noite.

A nebulosidade média/alta tem vindo a desaparecer, progredindo para Sul. No entanto, o vento continua moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes, impedindo, para já, uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura.

Sigo com 11,0ºC e apenas 54% de humidade.

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazeradg (23 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

boas

t,max : 16,4ºc

t,act : 10,2ºc


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2013 às 18:47)

Boas

Máxima 12,6ºC e mínima 9,1ºC

Agora estão 10,7ºC 

O mês em precipitação está feito uns extremamente secos 11,2mm mais um dado para a Historia neste caso bem negativa!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2013 às 19:08)

Inversão Térmica para estes lados..

19h e estão *7.9ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Nov 2013 às 19:10)

Por Tomar e até ao momento :

TEMPERATURA
Actual	4.1  °C
Aparente	4 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-1.7 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-5.2 °C
14.6 °C (13:26 UTC)	0.9 °C (07:09 UTC)


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2013 às 20:02)

Espantosos os valores por esta hora, no eixo Tomar/Fátima!


Neste cantinho, 9,8ºC e 62% de humidade.

1013 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

Por Constância

TEMPERATURA
Actual	4.3  °C
Aparente	4 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-1.7 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-4.4 °C
13.6 °C (14:02 UTC)	2.4 °C (07:25 UTC)


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2013 às 21:04)

A noite agora sim está bem fria estão agora aqui 8,4ºC, 77%Hr com vento fraco o céu já limpou por completo


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2013 às 21:06)

*6.4ºC* em descida acentuada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2013 às 21:20)

10ºC em Carcavelos e aquecimento ligado pela primeira vez este ano!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 21:26)

T.actual: *8,4ºC*
Vento gelido


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2013 às 21:52)

Sigo com 9,1ºC, 58% de humidade e vento fraco do quadrante Este, mas persistente.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2013 às 22:19)

7,7ºC, 78%Hr vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2013 às 22:29)

*5.6ºC* e aparente de *3.3ºC*.


----------



## newlazeradg (23 Nov 2013 às 22:29)

t,act : 7,4ºc


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2013 às 23:10)

*4.7ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2013 às 23:29)

T.actual: *7,7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2013 às 23:57)

Boa noite

Por aqui a temperatura já esteve nos 3ºC, mas com o aumento da intensidade do vento subiu até aos *4,1ºC* actuais. 

Máxima: *12,7ºC*
Mínima: *2,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 00:02)

*Extremos térmicos de ontem (23-11-13)*

Dia frio.

Temperatura máxima: *11,1ºC*
Temperatura minima: *7,4ºC*
_______

T.actual: *8,4ºC * 
__________

O vento vai impedindo a ocorrência de inversões em vários locais.
Noutros casos o arrefecimento tem sido intenso, principalmente nas 2 ultimas horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2013 às 00:03)

Boas

De manhã o céu estava espectacular, todo ondulado, pena não ter podido registar o momento.

--

Neste momento *6.1ºC* e 68%.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Nov 2013 às 00:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Espantosos os valores por esta hora, no eixo Tomar/Fátima!



Sim, a noite promete ser 
Neste momento aqui pela Barosa o termómetro marca 0.5 ºC .
 Tomar: *0.3ºC* e a Barreira de Agua:*1.4 ºC.*


----------



## Sanxito (24 Nov 2013 às 00:20)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 8.7ºc e 81%HR, este vento é que tá muito desagradável, sempre na casa do 20Km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 00:25)

WHORTAS disse:


> Sim, a noite promete ser
> Neste momento aqui pela Barosa o termómetro marca 0.5 ºC .
> Tomar: *0.3ºC* e a Barreira de Agua:*1.4 ºC.*



Barreira de Agua esta me surpreender, não pelo valor de temperatura em si, mas a relação Temperatura/ quadrante actual do vento (Norte), ou seja, a inversão nem está a ser "muito intensa", pois não ocorre o habitual fluxo de ar frio do quadrante sul, criado pela inversão.
Se tal acontecer, vento sul, a temperatura cairá num instante para os valores negativos, veremos o que vai acontecer.
________

T.actual: *8,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 01:21)

Por aqui, temperatura da treta, estão *8,2ºC.*
Enfim, o vento é que manda. 
______

O vale da ribeira de Colares vai gelando.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2013 às 02:30)

Boa madrugada.



jonas_87 disse:


> O vento vai impedindo a ocorrência de inversões em vários locais.



Numa zona próxima da ribeira das Jardas (a cerca de 1,5 km de minha casa), pude verificar a destruição da camada de inversão, ao realizar duas passagens pelo mesmo local (38.79183332325382º N, -9.313600659370422º W) a horas distintas:

22:30 - *4,5ºC*
01:35 - 7,7ºC

O vento aumentou significativamente depois das 23h.

---

Sigo actualmente com 8,8ºC e 48% de humidade.

1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 02:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa madrugada.
> 
> Numa zona próxima da ribeira das Jardas (a cerca de 1,5 km de minha casa), pude verificar a destruição da camada de inversão, ao realizar duas passagens pelo mesmo local (38.79183332325382º N, -9.313600659370422º W) a horas distintas:
> 
> ...



Curioso, neste caso, esse pequeno vale está bastante exposto ao vento predominante,dada a sua orientação N-S, o que facilita a destruição da camada.Essa construção toda(Oeste) na encosta, diminui bastante a intensidade da inversão,teoricamente aquela encosta pouco contribui para a acumulação de ar frio.

Quando andei a estudar a zona do Pisão, deparei-me com grandes diferenças de temperatura, devido  às diferentes orientações do vale. Em determinados sectores do vale do Pisão, o aparecimento/aumento do vento durante a noite destruía a inversão, noutros nada, pois o vento não conseguia entrar nas zonas mais abrigadas.

Estou curioso para ver até onde vai a minima em Colares, está bem lançada.
_____

T.actual: *7,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 03:10)

Ver a estação de Colares,Sintra com valores negativos é uma novidade. 
E a estacão nem está localizada na zona mais fria.


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2013 às 09:11)

Bom Dia! 

Finalmente uma madrugada fresquinha aqui por Cabanas, temperatura mínima de +1,1ºC 
Alguma geada nos carros. Agora com sol +3,5ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2013 às 11:45)

Bom dia

Apesar do vento fraco, que fez oscilar a temperatura durante a noite, a mínima ainda desceu até aos *0,3ºC*. 

Agora sigo com *10,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2013 às 13:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ver a estação de Colares,Sintra com valores negativos é uma novidade.



Chegou mesmo a atingir os *-1,6ºC* às 8h!






---

Por aqui, mínima de *7,3ºC*.

Actuais 13,1ºC, com apenas 38% de humidade. 

1017 hPa de pressão e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 13:46)

Boas tardes

T.minima: *6,6ºC*
T.actual: *12,8ºC*

Dia solarengo
Vento moderado

Segundo consta,no 2º local de seguimento,a madrugada foi muito fria, às 7:30 a temperatura rondava os *-3ºC*. 
Poças congeladas e um grande mar de geada. 
Foi o 8º dia com formação de geada.

________



Gilmet disse:


> Chegou mesmo a atingir os *-1,6ºC* às 8h!



Foi o valor mais baixo desde que a estacão está operacional,embora a mesma seja bastante recente( Março/Abril de 2012).
Amanha saberemos o valor exacto da minima, talvez tenha ido aos *-2,0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2013 às 14:01)

minima de 0.5ºC com bela geada  ali em coruche segundo o ipma chegou aos -2.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2013 às 14:03)

Mínima de* 3.3ºC*.

Temperatura aparente mínima de *-0.2ºC* às 04:17.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2013 às 14:18)

actual: 13.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 14:54)

Temperatura actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2013 às 15:16)

Boas

Mínima de 5,2ºc

Agora sigo com muito sol e 14,4ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Nov 2013 às 16:24)

boas.
Hoje obtive uma mínima de 7.2ºc pelas 7h17 e agora registo 14.1ºc com 56%HR. A máxima foi de 14.4ºc pelas 15h38.
O vento segue agora mais fraco do que durante a noite, quando registei 35 Km/h de NE.
Bom domingo pessoal.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 16:58)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *6,6ºC */ *13,5ºC*
_______

Já esta a ficar fresco, *10,4ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2013 às 17:06)

Máxima de *14,2ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 12,6ºC e 50% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte, embora no geral tenha vindo a perder intensidade.

1017 hPa de pressão.

---

Instalei um sensor a 30 cm do solo, por forma a tentar verificar se nesta localização em particular, a altura do edifício (4 andares) tem alguma influência significativa nos valores registados durante a noite. Veremos como funcionará. Por agora, a diferença ainda não é assinalável.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 17:26)

Espero bem que o vento continue assim...fraco.
T.actual: *9,5ºC*
___

Interessantes os extremos de temperatura da cidade de *Torres Vedras*.
*1,1ºC* / *17,3ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (24 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

boas

t,max : 16ºc

t,act : 10,7ºc


----------



## fhff (24 Nov 2013 às 19:59)

Temperatura actual, aqui perto de Colares, 5,3 ºC. Noite passada foi gélida esta parece ir pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2013 às 21:00)

Noite menos fria que a anterior aqui pela linha de Cascais.

*Temperatura: 11ºC
Vento: 6km/h NEE
Pressão: 1019hpa
Humidade: 64%*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2013 às 21:01)

Vento em geral fraco e *8,9ºC* de temperatura.

68% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2013 às 22:15)

Boas noites

Vento moderado... *9,8ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2013 às 22:47)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *3,0ºC*

Máxima: *14,4ºC*
Mínima: *0,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2013 às 22:53)

Noite bem menos fresca que a anterior, por enquanto. 9,8ºC e apenas 48% de humidade relativa.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Nov 2013 às 23:03)

Boa noite.

Madrugada gélida com minima de* -1.8ºC*.
Maxima de *15.0ºC*.

Neste momento o termómetro marca 1.7ºC ; mais 0.6ºC que ontem á mesma hora..
A Barreira de Agua já está em negativos: -0.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2013 às 23:24)

De momento 11,7ºC, o vento de leste a proporcionar uma noite fria e desagradável como é costume.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 00:16)

Boas

T.actual: *9,9ºC*
Vento moderado

*Barreira de Água* segue nos *-1,0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2013 às 00:47)

_Ventus ad æternum._

10,0ºC e 47% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2013 às 06:32)

Sigo com 8,9ºC, 48% de humidade, e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

1020 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *8,1ºC*.

---

Nem a mítica Barreira de Água escapou ao vento, marcando actualmente 5ºC (depois de ter chegado aos -1,5ºC).
Tomar, por sua vez, segue com -1ºC, Leiria com 0ºC, e mesmo Torres Vedras, com 2ºC.

Um frio pouco democrático.  .


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2013 às 07:53)

Mínima de *0,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 09:44)

Boas

T.minima: *7,6ºC*
T.actual: *9,3ºC*

O vale de Colares continua com registos notáveis. 






Parece que o Correio da manha, anda a ver os registos das EMAs.




> *Muito frio na grande Lisboa*
> 
> 
> Sintra amanheceu esta segunda-feira com dois  graus negativos de temperatura, segundo o registo observado na estação de Colares do Instituto Português do mar e da Atmosfera, pelas 8h00.
> ...


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2013 às 10:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que o Correio da manha, anda a ver os registos das EMAs.



Podiam dar uma vista de olhos também pelas amadoras


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2013 às 12:24)

Desta vez Azeitão, ao dobro da altitude da Qta. do Conde, registou uma mínima de *0,4ºC*, menos uma décima que aqui 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A?screen_width=1280


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2013 às 12:56)

Boas

Mínima mais alta que a de ontem ficou nos 7,0ºC enquanto ontem foi de 5,2ºC

Agora estão 13,9ºC, 49%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 13:03)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *12,9ºC*
Vento moderado
____

Madrugada gélida a de ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2013 às 16:34)

Máxima de *14,3ºC* e actuais 14,2ºC, com 39% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 17:47)

Boas

T.maxima: *13,6ºC*

Isto por aqui, está a arrefecer rapido, sigo com *8,5ºC*.

Em principio, será uma madrugada mais fria que a anterior.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2013 às 17:53)

O vento anulou-se! 0 km/h! 

11,2ºC em queda rápida.

48% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2013 às 17:55)

Boas! 

Temperaturas em Cabanas hoje:

mínima: +1,5ºC 
máxima: +13,8ºC

Por agora +8,5ºC em descida vertiginosa como de costume aqui em Cabanas depois do sol se por. (na última hora a temperatura desceu 3,2ºC!) 

Lá para as 19h/20h a temperatura deve estabilizar (e/ou mesmo subir 1ºC se houver vento, até as 22H. 
A partir daí, a temperatura deverá descer mais ou menos 0,5ºC ou 0,6ºC por hora.

Estou com espectativa que amanhã de manhã obtenha uma temperatura próxima dos 0ºC , pois agora o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 17:56)

É verdade, esta madrugada promete. 
Registo uma excelente descida, *8,0ºC*, perto de bater a minima de hoje (*7,6ºC*), obrigado vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2013 às 18:06)

Só agora o vento está a parar por aqui, vamos ver até onde vai esta noite, depois de uma mínima mais alta de *4.5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2013 às 18:10)

Boas 
A máxima foi de 15,5ºC a mínima foi de 7,0ºC

Agora estão 12,4ºc, 56%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2013 às 18:30)

Boas, 

Alguém sabe quanto foi a mínima da Amadora (centro) de hoje?

Obrigado.


----------



## newlazeradg (25 Nov 2013 às 18:37)

boas

t,max : 15,8ºc

t,act : 10,3ºc


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2013 às 19:53)

Aqui no triangulo Cabanas, Azeitão e Quinta do Conde as temperaturas são muito parecidas e só a Quinta do Conde por estar mais afastada da Serra e ter a ribeira de Coina ao pé é que foje ao efeito Fohen, se não, vejamos:

Cabanas: +6,9ºC (já em subida, já marquei +6,5ºC) 
Azeitão: +6,3ºC (já em subida, já marcou +6,0ºC)
Quinta do Conde: +6,5ºC (em descida).


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 19:58)

T.actual: *9,0ºC* (Já tive 7.3ºC)
Vento fraco a estragar tudo.


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

Já com 5,7ºC!
Isto aqui não há hipóteses


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2013 às 20:11)

Geiras disse:


> Já com 5,7ºC!
> Isto aqui não há hipóteses



É verdade, sortudo! 

Estava mesmo a ver as temperaturas agora:

Cabanas: +7,2ºC (Continua em subida, já marquei +6,5ºC)
Azeitão: +6,2ºC (estabilizou, já marcou +6,0ºC)
Quinta do Conde: +5,4ºC (em descida).


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 20:13)

Geiras disse:


> Já com 5,7ºC!
> Isto aqui não há hipóteses



Brisa de sul a bombar.
A inversão termica da tua zona, ate tem um lado positivo, recebes ar puro da Arrabida.  
______

T.actual: *8,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2013 às 20:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brisa de sul a bombar.
> A inversão termica da tua zona, ate tem um lado positivo, recebes ar puro da Arrabida.



Um ar puro mas muito fresquinho eheh


----------



## lsalvador (25 Nov 2013 às 21:05)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

TEMPERATURA
Actual	2.8  °C
Aparente	3 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-0.9 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-0.4 °C
17.5 °C (14:25 UTC)	-2.1 °C (07:40 UTC)


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2013 às 21:38)

Graças ao vento de NE, as mínimas tem sido interessantes nos últimos dias, hoje tive 8,7ºC e máxima de 14,0ºC.

De momento 10,8ºC e 59%, vento fraco de norte.


----------



## newlazeradg (25 Nov 2013 às 22:27)

t,act : 8,7ºc


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Nov 2013 às 22:30)

Boas.
Hoje a minima chegou aos* -1.4ºC* e a maxima aos *16ºC*.
Previsao de mais uma noite com a temperatura a baixar dos 0.0ºC.
Temperatura actual de *1.8ºC*, Hr nos 80%


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2013 às 23:19)

*8,9ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2013 às 23:48)

Boa noite

Sigo com *6,4ºC*, a subir devido ao vento.  Tem sido assim nas últimas noites, aparece sempre o vento a estragar mínimas que podiam ser negativas. 

Máxima: *15,0ºC*
Mínima: *1,4ºC* (registada ao inicio da madrugada, às 6h estavam 6ºC)


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 00:04)

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *7,4ºC* / *13,6ºC*
______

Temperatura actual: *8,5ºC*
___________

Top Inversões referente às 23 horas

*Alcobaça*: *0,4ºC*
*Dunas de Mira*: *0,8ºC*
*Coruche*: *1,3ºC*
*Almada,Praia da Rainha*: *1,5ºC*
*Sintra,Colares*: *2,8ºC*
*Torres Vedras, Dois Portos*: *2,9ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2013 às 00:50)

A temperatura continua a subir, 8,3ºC actuais. 

Na estação de Barreira de Água o vento também está a afectar inversão térmica:
23h01: 0,4ºC
23h35: 4,6ºC
00h59: 1,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 01:21)

Mesmo, embora naquele caso não seja a intensidade do vento propriamente dita que afecte a inversão, mas sim o quadrante do vento. 
Por exemplo, o vento de Norte rodou, regressou a brisa de sul, Barreira de Água volta a receber ar frio, temperatura encontra-se novamente em queda, 0,0ºC.
Passa-se ali uma dinâmica interessante,aquele local tem um bom potencial para ter registos bem negativos, mas para que isso aconteça tem que estar presente a brisa de sul, constante, desde o Por-do-sol até ao amanhecer, de modo a inversão desenvolver-se e intensificando sem qualquer interrupção.Pode ser que tal aconteça, ainda nesta semana. 
__________

T.actual: *8,1ºC*


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2013 às 10:32)

A estação das Dunas de Mira é por agora uma ilha de frio no litoral centro!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 12:14)

Boas

Está frio,a sensação térmica deve rondar os 8,5ºC, por culpa do vento moderado a forte.

T.actual: *11,2ºC*

T.minima: *6,8ºC*

Excelentes minimas em Dunas de Mira e Alcobaça. 
Colares teve hoje a 3º temperatura minima (consecutiva) igual ou inferior a *-1,5ºC*.
_____

Nas 2 ultimas madrugadas, houve formação de uma grande camada de geada no vale da Mangancha, minimas a rondar os -2/-3ºC.
Até os bebedouros dos animais congelaram. 
O numero de dias com formação de geada sobe para 10, numero considerável,dado que ainda não estrámos em Dezembro.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2013 às 12:17)

Mínima de *2.8ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2013 às 12:31)

Bom dia

Por aqui não houve inversão térmica, mínima de 7,2ºC.  
Temperatura actual: *11,3ºC*

Dunas de Mira: *-3,4ºC*
Alcobaça: *-3,1ºC*
Tomar: *-3ºC*



jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo, embora naquele caso não seja a intensidade do vento propriamente dita que afecte a inversão, mas sim o quadrante do vento.
> Por exemplo, o vento de Norte rodou, regressou a brisa de sul, Barreira de Água volta a receber ar frio, temperatura encontra-se novamente em queda, 0,0ºC.
> Passa-se ali uma dinâmica interessante,aquele local tem um bom potencial para ter registos bem negativos, mas para que isso aconteça tem que estar presente a brisa de sul, constante, desde o Por-do-sol até ao amanhecer, de modo a inversão desenvolver-se e intensificando sem qualquer interrupção.Pode ser que tal aconteça, ainda nesta semana.


É impressionante como aquele local consegue recuperar facilmente o ar frio mesmo depois de o ter perdido:

03h02: -1,0ºC
04h20: 6,7ºC
08h03: -1,0ºC

Principalmente nesta segunda descida, o vento de sul ajudou muito.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2013 às 12:44)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *5,3ºC*

Agora sol e mais sol com 13,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2013 às 12:46)

Boas pessoal!

Azar grande o meu, ontem o meu sensor ficou sem pilhas Hoje já vou comprar mais para registar as temperaturas interessantes que se têm verificado 

Hoje de manhã, pela primeira vez este Outono-Inverno pude constatar a existência de geada por Loures, e já eram *09h15*!!

Resto de bom dia


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2013 às 13:45)

Boa tarde.

Na madrugada de hoje, eu, o Daniel Vilão, e o stormy, deslocámo-nos à região de Bucelas com o intuito de realizar mais algumas medições. Para lá chegar seguimos a A8 até Loures, apanhando depois a N115 até à Bemposta (Bucelas).

Numa extensão de cerca de 5 km (a partir do momento em que a N115 acompanha a A9, e até à região da Bemposta) a temperatura oscilou entre os 0ºC e os 1ºC, durante todo o tempo em que nos mantivémos por lá (00:30/02:30). De facto, deixando o sensor estabilizar, a temperatura mínima medida foi de *0,0ºC*. 







Numa subida até à Serra da Alrota (até aprox. 250 m, declive de 160 m) a temperatura ascendeu aos 7,9ºC! Em bruto, o gradiente rondou os 0,05ºC/m, confirmado pela rapidez com que o sensor actualiza (1 segundo), sendo que a cada actualização, se verificava um novo valor.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje de manhã, pela primeira vez este Outono-Inverno pude constatar a existência de geada por Loures, e já eram *09h15*!!



Nas passagens pela várzea de Loures, registámos o seguinte:

00:20 - 5,4ºC
02:40 - 3,3ºC

---

Por Mira-Sintra, mínima horrenda de *7,6ºC* e actuais 12,6ºC com 43% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 14:13)

Boa iniciativa.

Então e já localizaram o/s sector/sectores mais frio/frios daquela zona?
Aquela parte onde o vale fica muito estreito, onde a o rio trancao/N115  passam por baixo da A9, segundo o google aparenta ter algumas características para ser mais frio. Confirma-se ou não?
______

T.actual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2013 às 14:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Então e já localizaram o/s sector/sectores mais frio/frios daquela zona?
> Aquela parte onde o vale fica muito estreito, onde a o rio trancao/N115  passam por baixo da A9, segundo o google aparenta ter algumas características para ser mais frio. Confirma-se ou não?



Das últimas vezes que lá fomos, o sector mais frio tem-se localizado um pouco mais à frente, já depois do centro de Bucelas e antes de chegar à Bemposta: http://bit.ly/1bS7k3r. Talvez por ser um vale mais aberto e menos florestado permita uma melhor escorrência de ar por acção gravítica (verificámos sempre uma pequena brisa), já que na zona de paralelismo com a A9 o recinto é muito fechado (http://bit.ly/1bS8ewO), dificultando ou causando turbulência a esse transporte de ar, que deverá ser tanto mais laminar quanto possível. De facto, neste último local as temperaturas costumam ser cerca de 1ºC/2ºC mais altas que no local primeiramente descrito.

---

13,0ºC e 43% de humidade. Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 14:46)

DaniFR disse:


> É impressionante como aquele local consegue recuperar facilmente o ar frio mesmo depois de o ter perdido:
> 
> 03h02: -1,0ºC
> 04h20: 6,7ºC
> ...



Lembrei-me de fazer um esboço simples, com objectivo de ilustrar  a forma como a inversão térmica funciona naquela zona, na minha opinião, processa-se deste modo:






Como podes ver, *Barreira de Água* recebe muito ar frio, ar esse, oriundo das zonas onde as setas se iniciam, esse fluxo gélido segue vale abaixo(o desnível do próprio fundo de vale é pequeno, mas suficiente para o ar movimentar-se rumo a *Barreira de Àgua*), recebendo pelo caminho, mais ar frio, proveniente de pequenos vales e valeiros que intersetam o vale principal.

Toda esta movimentação de ar frio, criada pela inversão, forma a tal brisa de sul.Quando surge o maldito vento fraco de Norte ou quase de nulo, é suficiente para bloquear o ar(frio), a inversão fica parcialmente destruída,o ar frio fica retido cá atras, e não chega à *Barreira de Água*, a temperatura dispara.

O arrefecimento acentuado, antes do por-do-sol (conforme os dados da estação indicam) justificar-se-á, possivelmente, com o facto de as localidades de *Bouceiros* e *Valongo*, serem as primeiras a ficar á sombra, acelarando assim, o inicio da inversão térmica.
____

T.actual: *12,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 14:58)

Gilmet disse:


> Das últimas vezes que lá fomos, o sector mais frio tem-se localizado um pouco mais à frente, já depois do centro de Bucelas e antes de chegar à Bemposta: http://bit.ly/1bS7k3r. Talvez por ser um vale mais aberto e menos florestado permita uma melhor escorrência de ar por acção gravítica (verificámos sempre uma pequena brisa), já que na zona de paralelismo com a A9 o recinto é muito fechado (http://bit.ly/1bS8ewO), dificultando ou causando turbulência a esse transporte de ar, que deverá ser tanto mais laminar quanto possível. De facto, neste último local as temperaturas costumam ser cerca de 1ºC/2ºC mais altas que no local primeiramente descrito.



Curioso, seria interessante ter registos das t.minimas em vários pontos, aí já se perceberia melhor o padrão térmico do fundo de vale. Sempre que faço registos, faço-os sempre o mais junto possível das ribeiras (1/ 2 metros de distancia por exemplo). No próximo mês, se tiver oportunidade farei um vídeo com o registo de uma inversão, lá para os lados de Mafra, em que a temperatura desce 3,5ºC em apenas 6 metros de desnível, é impressionte.
____

*12,8ºC* vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Spak (26 Nov 2013 às 16:51)

Boa tarde a todos, gostava de saber se á para ver em algum lado qual era a intensidade do vento no sábado (23/11/2013) a noite em Lisboa? (mais concretamente na ponte 25 de Abril).


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2013 às 17:02)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 15,4ºC 

Agora 13,7ºC a ver até onde desce a próxima madrugada mas não vai alem dos 4ºC penso eu!


----------



## Thomar (26 Nov 2013 às 17:37)

Boas! 

Temperatura mínima: +0,4ºC!  Ainda não foi desta que baixou dos zero, mas espero que até ao final do mês ainda consiga.
Foi uma noite/ madrugada com muitas oscilações de temperatura e só depois das 00H (a esta hora ainda tinha +5ºC) é que a temperatura baixou significativamente.

Temperatura máxima: +14,8ºC

Temperatura actual: +9ºC!


----------



## Brunomc (26 Nov 2013 às 17:47)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui a máxima foi de 15,4ºC
> 
> Agora 13,7ºC a ver até onde desce a próxima madrugada mas não vai alem dos 4ºC penso eu!



Miguel até pode baixar mais um pouco, esta noite e madrugada vai entrar mais ar frio em altura..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2013 às 17:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Na madrugada de hoje, eu, o Daniel Vilão, e o stormy, deslocámo-nos à região de Bucelas com o intuito de realizar mais algumas medições. Para lá chegar seguimos a A8 até Loures, apanhando depois a N115 até à Bemposta (Bucelas).
> 
> ...


Bela iniciativa

É de facto uma zona de vales profundos em que se registam temperaturas fantásticas! Antes havia uma estação por lá, ainda dava para acompanhar mas hoje em dia valem-nos estas tomadas de iniciativa de vós

E belos valores registados na Várzea desta zona, às 02:40 já estavam 3,3ºC, suponho que a mínima tenha rondado os 0/1ºC, daí ter ocorrido formação de geada, sobretudo junto a uma ribeira próxima ao rio de Loures


----------



## newlazeradg (26 Nov 2013 às 18:07)

boas

t,max : 15,4ºc

t,act : 10,3ºc


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2013 às 18:08)

Brunomc disse:


> Miguel até pode baixar mais um pouco, esta noite e madrugada vai entrar mais ar frio em altura..



Sim mas aqui na cidade é sempre mais difícil onde o IPMA tem a estação é possível que baixe mais! 

Agora sigo com 11,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 18:22)

Boas noites

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *6,8ºC* / *12,8ºC*

T.actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2013 às 18:30)

Hoje está a arrefecer mais depressa !

São 18:30 e estão *9.5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2013 às 18:34)

Por aqui a temperatura já estagnou. 

11,2ºC e 45% de humidade. Vento fraco.

Máxima de *13,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2013 às 20:20)

A temperatura já estagnou e mal desce 0,1ºc em mais de meia hora  bem estão agora 10,2ºC e o vento que não para de NE não ajuda na descida!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2013 às 20:28)

Neste momento 8,0ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2013 às 22:22)

Lá vai descendo agora estão 8,4ºC, 67%Hr e vento fraco de NE


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2013 às 22:24)

*6.6ºC* actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 22:30)

Boa noite

Sigo com *9,2ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Nov 2013 às 22:35)

Boas
Hoje a maxima chegou aos 14.8ºC
A madrugada foi a mais fria das ultimos 3 dias. Minima de *-2.2ºC*

Neste momento a zona de Leiria está mais fria que ontem.
Entre as 16:30h e as 19:30h, a temperatura caiu dos 14.6ºC para os 4.1ºC.
Neste momento registo *1.1ºC*, Hr nos 84%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2013 às 22:45)

A presença do vento fez com que a temperatura aumentasse até aos actuais 9,7ºC... 
Ar relativamente seco, 44% de humidade relativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 23:01)

T.actual: *8,8ºC*

Às 22h, *Colares* seguia nos *0,9ºC*,impressionante.
Ontem, à mesma hora, estavam 2,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2013 às 23:02)

9,5ºC e humidade em queda... 43%!

1020 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2013 às 23:18)

Mínima de 7,6ºC e neste momento 9,6ºC, bem bom, tou pra ver até onde vai descer .


----------



## Sanxito (26 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 9.8ºc e 66%HR com vento de NE a soprar forte, atinge regularmente os 30Km/h.
A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 7,7ºc e a máxima atingiu os 14.0ºc.


----------



## Geiras (27 Nov 2013 às 00:03)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima de ontem foi de *-0,3ºC*.

Agora sigo com 2,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 00:06)

T.actual:* 7,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2013 às 01:00)

Madrugada ligeiramente mais fresca que a anterior, ainda que se mantenha o vento.

8,1ºC com 45% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 01:03)

Por aqui, a noite segue fria, não pela temperatura(*7,3ºC*) em si, mas pelo vento moderado a forte que sopra nesta zona, a sensação térmica ronda os 3,5ºC.

Os agricultores da zona de *Colares*, lá vão ter que _gramar_ com mais um camadao de geada, às 0h a temperatura já ia nos *-0,6ºC*.
A madrugada está claramente mais fria que a anterior,se o vento se mantiver tal e qual como está, nulo,  a temperatura pode muito bem chegar aos -3ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Nov 2013 às 01:56)

Por cá continua o vento a mandar, e a temperatura segue nos 8.1'c com 68%HR.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2013 às 07:37)

Mínima de 5,9ºC, temperatura que ainda se mantêm embora já tenha ido aos 6,0ºC, penso que não vai descer mais .


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2013 às 08:24)

Bom dia.

Temperatura actual e mínima, de *5,9ºC*. 

Vento moderado do quadrante Este, com 48% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2013 às 08:50)

Esta manhã fui pra sala (onde tenho o termómetro) vestir-me em frente ao aquecedor, com uns belos 9.9º de temperatura interior, quando olho para a exterior: 4.4º 
Eis que passados uns minutos baixa para 4.2º 

Assim a temperatura mínima que registei foi 4.2º às 7:20. Ainda não consegui aquecer....


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2013 às 09:00)

Bons dias!

Consegui a primeira mínima negativa deste outono , -0,4ºC!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 09:41)

Boas

T.minima: *5,3ºC*
T.actual: *7,2º*C


----------



## lsalvador (27 Nov 2013 às 09:48)

Como a chegada do vento estraga uma bela mínima 












Em cerca de 1 hora subiu 8º , dos -3º ate aos 5º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2013 às 11:07)

Bons dias

Pelas 06:40 o meu sensor marcava uma temperatura de *4.8ºC*, esperava menos por acaso. Num sensor que não marca mínimas nem máximas lá se tem de fazer um esforço e sair do quentinho para ir ver a temperatura


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 12:14)

T.actual: *10,2ºC*


----------



## Geiras (27 Nov 2013 às 13:34)

3ª madrugada com temperatura mínima abaixo dos 0ºC este ano...

Mínima de hoje: *-0,2ºC* 

Agora sigo com 12,6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2013 às 14:23)

Mínima de* 1.5ºC*.

Temperatura aparente mínima de *-2.5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 17:13)

Boas

Dia frio.

Extremos térmicos: *5,3ºC* / *12,5ºC*

T.actual: *10,5ºC*
______

*Minimas de ontem*

*Dunas de Mira* a liderar com *-3,7ºC*. 
Minimas  igualmente baixas junto à faixa costeira, casos de *S.Pedro de Muel* (*1,2ºC*)  e *Santa Cruz* (*1,7ºC*).


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2013 às 17:45)

Boas! 

Depois de uma mínima de -0,4ºC e de uma máxima de +15,3ºC, 
já vou com uma acentuada descida de temperatura, já marca +7,8ºC! 
(registo neste momento -1ºC do que ontem a esta hora)
Qual vai ser a mínima esta madrugada?!...


----------



## DaniFR (27 Nov 2013 às 17:57)

Boas

Sigo com *8,7ºC* e por enquanto o vento está fraco, permitindo um boa descida da temperatura. 

Máxima: *12,8ºC*
Mínima: *3,8ºC*


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2013 às 18:02)

Perspectivam-se umas mínimas interessantes no ribatejo, no eixo Fátima/Tomar
A esta hora nas estações meteorologicas amadoras de:
- Barreira de água: +5,8ºC
- Tomar: +6,4ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2013 às 18:05)

Boas

Mínima de *4,2ºC* record para Novembro desde 2010 na minha estação

A máxima foi de 15,0ºC

Agora sigo com 11,9ºC, 62%Hr, 1021,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2013 às 18:28)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de uma mínima de -0,4ºC e de uma máxima de +15,3ºC,
> já vou com uma acentuada descida de temperatura, já marca +7,8ºC!
> ...



Impressionante! Vou com apenas +7,1ºC!

Geiras, nas duas próximas horas deves-me apanhar.


----------



## Geiras (27 Nov 2013 às 18:37)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante! Vou com apenas +7,1ºC!
> 
> Geiras, nas duas próximas horas deves-me apanhar.



Deixa o vento rodar para Sul... 

Sigo com 9,8ºC...


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2013 às 19:06)

Boa noite.

Os dias têm sido de sol e vento fraco e noites frescas com acumulação de alguma geada, apesar a tmin não chegarem a valores negativos.

Tmin: 1,1ºC

Tmax: 13,8ºC

Tactual: 6,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 19:13)

T.actual: *9,2ºC*

O meteograma do ECMWF prevê para aqui, 4,5ºC de minima na próxima madrugada, a ver vamos se será assim ou não.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Nov 2013 às 19:25)

Na última hora a temperatura desceu cerca de 4ºC. 
De momento, *4,2ºC*, quase a atingir a mínima de 3,8ºC.


----------



## newlazeradg (27 Nov 2013 às 19:40)

boas

t,max : 14,6ºc

t,act : 9,2ºc


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2013 às 19:58)

Geiras disse:


> Deixa o vento rodar para Sul...
> 
> Sigo com 9,8ºC...



Despeço-me por hoje com apenas + 6,5ºC. (já em subida)
Quinta do conde : + 6,9ºC
Azeitão: +7,0ºC

Pinheiro de Loures, Loures: + 6,2C.
Vale Sao Giao, Milharado: + 6,4C.

Tomar: +1,3ºC
Fátima/Barreira de água: + 1,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 20:38)

*8,8ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2013 às 20:41)

*7.7ºC* a esta hora !


----------



## Geiras (27 Nov 2013 às 21:20)

Temperaturas actuais nas habituais estações de inversão 

Barreira de Água: *-0,6ºC*
Tomar: *0,2ºC*
Quinta do Conde: *4,4ºC*
Azeitão: *7,4ºC*


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2013 às 21:41)

8º certinhos por aqui. E dentro de casa 16º após mais de 3 horas com 2 aquecedores ligados. Devo ser das melhores clientes da EDP


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 21:59)

T.actual: 8,5ºC
___

Segundo a rede do IPMA, o destaque vai para Dunas de Mira, às 21horas, seguia nos *0,1ºC*. 

Intensidade da inversão termica em baixo. 

15:00	 14.9ºC
16:00	 15.4ºC
17:00	 13.4ºC
18:00	 8ºC
19:00 3.9ºC
20:00	 1.7ºC
21:00	 0.1ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Nov 2013 às 22:06)

Boas.
Extremos de hoje:
T. Maxima:*14.2ºC*
T. Minima: *-2.3ºC*

Neste momento :* T 0.8ºC*, *Hr 82%*
Ontem, a esta hora, o termómetro marcava 1.4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2013 às 22:19)

Com vento nulo a temperatura desce aqui até aos 6.0ºC. Céu limpo e 61% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2013 às 22:54)

Vento de NE vai soprando fraco mas constante de momento 9,5ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Nov 2013 às 23:31)

Este vento de NE, apesar de estar fraco, não favorece nada a inversão térmica. A temperatura desceu até aos *2,5ºC* (mínima), mas entretanto voltou a subir até aos *4,0ºC* actuais.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2013 às 23:33)

Aqui não tenho tido inversão e hoje também não! o vento fraco não para um segundo! a temperatura agora é de 8,4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2013 às 23:51)

A temperatura já estava nos *5,1ºC*, mas surgiu uma brisa de NE que fez a temperatura subir ligeiramente para os 5,6ºC. 61% de Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 00:05)

T.actual: *7,7ºC*
____

Tomar: *-1,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2013 às 00:43)

Vento que não desarma e 8,9ºC.

Apenas 42% de humidade, com dew point nos -3,2ºC.

---

Tomar: *-2,0ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Nov 2013 às 01:27)

Por aqui o vento não desarma, ainda assim mais fraco que ontem. 
Sigo com 8.9'c talvez menos 1 grau ao nível do chão..


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 01:34)

Vento moderado, como sempre, ainda assim a temperatura vai caindo lentamente.

T.actual: *7,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2013 às 07:35)

Bom dia

Neste momento registo uma temperatura de *2,4ºC* e 68% de Hr.

Aqui ao lado, no Pinheiro de Loures, estão neste momento 1.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 08:03)

Bom dia 

T.minima : *5,3ºC*
T.actual: *5,7ºC*

Vento moderado a forte cortante.


----------



## Geiras (28 Nov 2013 às 08:07)

Boas

Sigo com 0,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2013 às 08:38)

Bons dias!

Mínima positiva, +0,7ºC. Vai aquecendo, agora +3,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 09:07)

Às 8horas, Dunas de Mira, era a estação mais fria da rede do IPMA, *-4,1ºC*.
Valor espectacular, mesmo depois da inversão ter sido destruida por volta das 22h/0h.
O vento nulo voltou e a temperatura voltou a cair e bem.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2013 às 10:12)

Por Tomar, novamente o vento a fazer estrago a uma bela mínima 

06:20	6.4°C	60%	2.3 km/h	N	1024.4 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
06:10	6.3°C	60%	4.6 km/h	NE	1024.3 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
06:00	6.2°C	62%	6.0 km/h	NNE	1024.1 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
05:50	6.1°C	63%	4.4 km/h	NNE	1024.1 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
05:40	5.8°C	66%	3.8 km/h	NE	1023.9 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
05:30	5.4°C	70%	5.7 km/h	NNE	1023.8 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
05:20	4.3°C	79%	7.1 km/h	NNE	1023.8 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
05:10	1.6°C	94%	2.5 km/h	NNE	1023.8 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
05:00	-1.2°C	95%	2.6 km/h	SE	1023.8 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
04:50	-2.1°C	95%	4.2 km/h	SSE	1023.7 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
04:40	-2.5°C	94%	2.1 km/h	SSE	1023.7 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
04:30	-2.7°C	95%	0.0 km/h	NNO	1023.7 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
04:20	-3.1°C	94%	0.0 km/h	NNO	1023.7 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)

Em duas horas, passou dos -3.1 para 6.4, uma inversão térmica de 9.5º


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 12:00)

Boas

Condições actuais:

*9,7ºC*
Céu limpo
Vento moderado


----------



## Geiras (28 Nov 2013 às 13:58)




----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 14:21)

A tarde segue fria, estão *11,7ºC.*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2013 às 14:28)

Tarde fresca, sem dúvida, com *11,9ºC*, máxima até ao momento.

41% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.

A mínima ficou-se nos *6,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 16:49)

Boa tarde

Dia frio, mais um.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *5,3ºC* / *11,9ºC*
________

T.actual: *11,0ºC*

Regressaram alguma nuvens,cenario actual:


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2013 às 16:50)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *10,7ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco. 
A máxima foi de apenas *11,9ºC*, e a mínima de *3,8ºC*, com a inversão mais uma vez a ser destruída pelo vento.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2013 às 17:25)

Máxima de *12,2ºC*.

Por agora, alguns Cumulus Humilis e 10,7ºC, com 47% de humidade.

Vento fraco do quadrante Este e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazeradg (28 Nov 2013 às 18:46)

boas

t,max : 14,3ºc

t,act : 9,8ºc


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2013 às 19:06)

Chove moderado na Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## nelson972 (28 Nov 2013 às 19:28)

Choveu moderadamente há uns minutos atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 19:51)

T.actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2013 às 19:59)

Durante a passagem do aguaceiro a temperatura desceu aos 9,2ºC, neste momento a chuva já parou mas mantem-se o céu muito nublado e a temperatura está a subir, estando agora 10,1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2013 às 20:23)

Por aqui também já choveu, estrada e carros todos molhados.

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado, 9.3ºC, 60%.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2013 às 20:48)

Boas

A máxima foi de 14,2ºC
A mínima foi igual a ontem 4,2ºC

Chuva nem o cheiro dela isso já é uma miragem por aqui!!

Agora estão 9,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 21:04)

T.actual: *9,3ºC*
____

Ai está *Dunas de Mira*, eterno congelador, às 20H seguia nos 1,1ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Nov 2013 às 21:28)

Boa Noite.

Bem, 
Temperatura máxima de *13.4ºC*.
Esta madrugada registei o nova temperatura minima do ano com* -3.0ºC*. 
A anterior era de -2.6ºC registada em 26/2.
Desde 2011 que nao tenho registo de temperaturas negativas no mes de Novembro e com o dia de hoje já é o quinto dia consecutivo de minimas negativas.
Com a inversao que aconteceu nas ultimas 2 horas, e se as nuvens não aparecerem, prevê-se mais uma noite fria.
Neste momento temperatura estabilizada nos *2.4ºC*, menos 4 graus que as outras 2 referencias- a estação do Meteoleiria e a dos Parceiros, ambas a marcar 6.6ºC. 
Pena a EM do IPMA de Leiria estar, como é normal, parada!!. Gostava de poder contar mais vezes com esta EM.
 Assim nunca mais vamos conseguir ter valores Normais de Referencia para esta Zona.


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Nov 2013 às 21:32)

Trovoada ao largo do cabo de S. Vicente, segundo o SAT24.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2013 às 22:36)

Despeço-me com céu nublado, uns agradáveis 10.5ºC e 58%.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2013 às 22:38)

5,8ºC de mínima, semelhante a ontem, de momento 9,9ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## overcast (28 Nov 2013 às 22:42)

Por aqui continua a chover desde as 22 horas.


----------



## overcast (28 Nov 2013 às 22:46)

TROVOADA!!! Esta agora..


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 22:52)

overcast disse:


> TROVOADA!!! Esta agora..



Só agora é que reparei que estava a chover(fraco).


----------



## overcast (28 Nov 2013 às 22:56)

Foi só um trovão e nem foi muito longe...parece que mais ninguém ouviu.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 22:58)

overcast disse:


> Foi só um trovão e nem foi muito longe...parece que mais ninguém ouviu.



Ca em casa, confirmam, o clarão foi a N/NO de Alcabideche.
De resto, tudo tranquilo, chuva fraca e *9,0ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2013 às 23:07)

Por aqui também pingou! 

AA em serviços mínimos!


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Nov 2013 às 23:23)

Estou 
Parceiros:6.9
Leiria: 6.7
Barosa: *1.3ºC* 
No Wu, parece que é a quarta minima mais baixa 
Covilha :-0.1º
S. Pedro do Sul: 0.3º
Guarda: 0.6º
Barosa: 1.3º


----------



## dASk (28 Nov 2013 às 23:27)

Por aqui confirmo alguns relâmpagos a sudoeste na célula que está a entrar pelo cabo espichel ;-)


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 23:36)

O radar indica isso mesmo.

Imagem 23:20


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 23:44)

Caiu um raio a sul, la para os lados de Cascais!!


----------



## overcast (28 Nov 2013 às 23:44)

Grande trovão! 
Isto está mais animado que dias com CAPE>0!


----------



## Iuri (28 Nov 2013 às 23:45)

Que raio espectacular acabadinho de cair...


----------



## Cenomaniano (28 Nov 2013 às 23:48)

Eu também vi o primeiro e um segundo logo a seguir.


----------



## Geiras (28 Nov 2013 às 23:57)

Relatos de chuva e trovoada também em Sesimbra.

Por cá sigo com 6,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2013 às 00:06)

Sigo com chuviscos e vento moderado.
T.actual: *7,8ºC*
____

O acumulado de ontem: *1,3 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2013 às 07:53)

Bom dia meteoptianos.

Mínima de 7,6ºC, bem mais alto que ontem e esta noite ainda deve ser mais alta, o frio a ir-se embora lentamente, vai trazer saudades, agora quando voltará ninguém sabe . Actual 7,7ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2013 às 09:03)

Bons dias! Afinal ainda houve inversão térmica por aqui, ainda consegui registar uma temperatura mínima de +2,3ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2013 às 09:35)

Boas

T.minima: *6,8ºC*
T.actual: *8,6ºC*

Não parece que a próxima noite/madrugada seja menos fria, até pelo o contrario, possivelmente será a minima do mês, o meteograma do ECM assim o indica,vamos ver.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia pessoal.
Esta noite fiquei pelos 7.5ºc de mínima. Onde moro é muito raro saber o que é uma inversão. 
Enfim, é o que tenho. Mas neste mês que vem vou seguir o exemplo de alguns membros e dar uma volta nocturna por certos pontos bem apetecíveis no que respeita ás inversões, e bem perto da minha casa, preciso primeiro de comprar um termómetro para o efeito.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2013 às 13:04)

Boa tarde,

Aqui na minha localização, sigo com *13,0ºC*, céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2013 às 18:46)

Boa noite

T.maxima: *13,9ºC*

T.actual: *8,9ºC*
______

Ontem, *Dunas de Mira*, teve um minima de *-4,2ºC* ( a temperatura mais baixa que apareceu no gráfico de observação foi de -4,1ºC às 8h)


----------



## newlazeradg (29 Nov 2013 às 18:51)

boas

t,max : 15,7ºc

t,act : 10,2ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2013 às 21:15)

Mínima vergonhosa de 7,7 ºC devido ao vento nocturno.

Na noite anterior tinha sido de 6,7 ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2013 às 21:19)

Boas

Mínima de 7,2ºC e máxima de 16,6ºC bem menos frio hoje 

Agora sigo com 10,6ºC


----------



## Rachie (29 Nov 2013 às 21:25)

Sigo com 8.6º, talvez prestes a bater a mínima de 6.3º registada de manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2013 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não parece que a próxima noite/madrugada seja menos fria, até pelo o contrario, possivelmente será a minima do mês, o meteograma do ECM assim o indica,vamos ver.



É do milagre nubloso que lá vem, antes de vir nuvens há sempre valores muito baixos de temperatura quando as isos o favorecem. Já no verão a nortada pára sempre basta haver nuvens.

Inversão poderosa estando com 10,1ºC na estação e a nível do solo 5,5ºC (carro) .


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2013 às 22:09)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *4,1ºC*

Máxima: *13,6ºC*
Mínima: *1,4ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2013 às 22:48)

Por aqui mais um dia sem história...
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e tempo não direi frio mas sim fresco!

*Neste momento:

Temperatura: 10ºC
Humidade: 57%
Pressão: 1027hpa
Ponto de Orvalho: 1.9ºC
Vento: 6km/h NEE*

O mês termina amanhã e não deixa saudades... Dezembro pra já nada promete... O tempo continuará antociclónico, monótono e aborrecido e só Deus sabe até quando...


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2013 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

Extremos de Hoje:
 Max: *16.2ºC*
 Min: *-0.8ºC* - e vão 6 dias consecutivos de minimas negativas.

Neste momento: *0.9ºC*, vento de WSW com 6 km/h


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

de volta ao ribatejo de volta ao frio
sigo com 2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2013 às 23:59)

Boas

Na Serra das Minas(Sintra), estão *6,8ºC*, o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2013 às 01:08)

em coruche já está negativos, ultima hora ipma tem -0.2ºC
aqui tou ao lume não apetece ir ver à estação quanto está  mas deve andar 1ºC prai


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 01:08)

Noite fria, *5,4ºC*.
Vao ser registadas minimas bem interessantes. 

___________

Top inversões -IPMA 00H

Dunas de Mira: -0,6ºC
Coruche: -0,2ºC
Sintra, Colares: 1,9ºC
Rio Maior: 2,2ºC
Torres Vedras, Dois Portos: 2,2ºC
Setúbal (Estação de fruticultura): 2,8ºC


Top Inversões Wu (Agora)

Barreira de Agua: -1,3ºC
Tomar:-0,5ºC
Barosa: 0,1ºC
Quinta do Conde: 1,4ºC
Torres Vedras: 3,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2013 às 02:18)




----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2013 às 02:46)

Boa madrugada.

Curioso o fenómeno primordial de inversão térmica ao final do dia de ontem/início do de hoje.

Atingi os *5,5ºC* às 01:14, sendo que o vento, desde então, fez com que a temperatura subisse para os actuais 9,1ºC.

52% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 09:03)

Boas

De volta a Alcabideche.



jonas_87 disse:


> possivelmente será a minima do mês, o meteograma do ECM assim o indica,vamos ver.



Aqui na minha zona,acabou por acontecer isso mesmo, a temperatura caiu aos *4,1ºC*, batendo assim a minima mais baixa até então, registada no dia 21 (4,7ºC).

T.actual: *7,6ºC*
____

Durante o caminho, *Serra das Minas - Alcabideche*, entre as 8:00 / 8:15 o carro marcou a temperatura mais baixa na zona *Ramalhão - Linhó*, é quase sempre assim, estavam *4ºC*(o factor altitude, e proximidade da base da vertente da Serra, podem justificar esse padrão térmico), observei alguma geada.

Desse local para à frente(já a encosta da serra em nada influenciava a zona, pois já estava relativamente longe da estrada)a temperatura foi sempre a subir, registando o valor mais alto em *Alcabideche,* *7ºC*.

Já lá passo há anos e anos e só hoje é que pensei na influencia  que a vertente da serra pode ter  apenas naquele troço (Ramalhão - Linho) da N9. 

A partir do Linhó, o ar frio começa então a ser movimentado por dois vales, o vale da ribeira da Penha Longa e o vale  do rio da Mula.

Drenagem do ar frio, este gerado nos topos(cota 420-500m) da vertente S/SE da Serra de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 12:44)

T.actual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2013 às 13:01)

minima: *-1ºC* muita geada, há zonas que as ervas já estão pretas ou avermelhadas algo assim

coruche segundo o ipma chegou aos *-3ºC*

sigo com 11.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2013 às 13:47)

Boas

Hoje foi a madrugada mais fria do ano, com *-1ºC* registado às 6h26.


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2013 às 14:06)

Boas! Por aqui a mínima foi de +0,7ºC e foi por volta das 7h45m.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 14:08)

T.actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 18:36)

Boas noites

O mês termina com mais um dia frio.
Extremos térmicos de hoje: *4,1ºC* / *12,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2013 às 18:38)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje: *5,5ºC* / *13,9ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 10,3ºC e 75% de humidade. Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado do quadrante Norte.

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazeradg (30 Nov 2013 às 18:47)

boas

t,max : 15,1ºc

t,act :  10,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 19:19)

Muito vento por estas bandas, o habitual.
T.actual: *10,1ºC*.
_____

A ultima madrugada no Vale da Mangancha, segundo os meus familiares,foi gélida, às 7:30, a temperatura rondava os *-3ºC*. Formou-se uma enorme camada de geada em todo o vale.
Foi a *14º geada do mês*, valor impressionante para o mês de Novembro, o local em questão fica a 5kms do mar.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

Boa noite

Por aqui está a arrefecer bem, o vento tem estado fraco/nulo e se assim continuar será uma boa inversão térmica.
Temperatura actual: *4,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2013 às 20:22)




----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2013 às 20:34)

Boas noites!

Temperatura actual : +6,9ºC!

_Temp. mínima: +0,7ºC
Temp. máxima: +15,7ºC_


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2013 às 21:05)

Thomar disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Temperatura actual : +6,9ºC!
> 
> ...



Despeço-me por hoje com a temperatura estagnada á 30 minutos nos +6,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 22:44)

T.actual: *8,5ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Nov 2013 às 22:50)

Boa noite.
Extremos de Hoje:
Max: *14.8ºC*
Min: *-1.9ºC* - 7º dia consecutivo de minima negativa.
Minima impressionante tendo em conta que o vento  se fez sentir toda a noite.(muito raro por aqui ) 

Neste momento: *2.0ºC*, vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (1 Dez 2013 às 00:04)

Voltou o vento..  *5,4ºC* actuais, depois da temperatura já ter descido aos 2,4ºC. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Máxima: *13,8ºC*
Mínima:* 2,4ºC*


----------

